# Non ce la sto facendo( post lunghissimo )



## Charly (7 Maggio 2016)

Salve a tutti, 
Ho 40 anni e sto vivendo un momento difficilissimo, ma visto che ormai ciò che sto passando è successo a molti, ho provato a cercare uno scambio di opinioni su questo forum. 
Io e il mio compagno stavamo insieme da 14 anni, siamo sndati a convivere dopo circa sei mesi e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi nella nostra relazione. 
Lui ha sofferto spesso di attacchi di panico e depressione e io, nonostante non sia una persona molto forte caratterialmente, l' ho sempre sostenuto e cercato di tenere insieme i pezzi. 
Circa 6 anni fa abbiamo avuto una crisi profonda non c' era più attenzione da parte sua nei miei confronti, non facevamo più l' amore, poca vita sociale, io ero profondamente insoddisfatta e dopo aver provato in tutti modi a riaccendere il rapporto senza ottenere nulla, anzi lui non affrontava nemmeno il discorso, dicendo " ma dai ci metteremo a posto, adesso non sono stato bene ho preso psicofarmaci ecc", con enorme difficoltà e sofferenza  ho deciso di andare via di casa per un po,  per vedere se mi avesse cercata e se avesse capito la mia sofferenza e le mie esigenze . 
Ha funzionato, lui si è risvegliato, mi ha parlato mi ha detto di aver capito di aver sbagliato e dopo sei mesi siamo tornati insieme( io non vedevo l' ora, nonostante tutti mi dicessero di non farlo, che non era l' uomo giusto ) . 
Siamo stati benissimo per un anno e a quel punto abbiamo deciso insieme di provare ad avere un bambino. 
Nel 2012 nasce nostro figlio, dopo una gravidanza difficile che ci ha provati molto.
Da quando è nato il bimbo, il nostro rapporto non è stato più lo stesso. 
Abbiamo passato due anni e mezzo di notti insonni che ci hanno messo a dura prova.
Lui non si è mai interessato al bambino come io avrei voluto, lasciando tutte le responsabilità a me ed io mi sono fatta carico di tutto, bimbo casa, problemi di genitori malati e che invecchiano. 
Sono diventata più madre che donna, abbiamo dovuto affrontare anche alcuni lutti in famiglia e noi ci siamo allontanati sempre più. 
Io schiacciata dalla quotidianità e responsabilità, bisognosa per una volta di una mano da parte sua che non arrivava e lui, sempre più in guerra contro di me, sempre più distante. 
Ma io a testa bassa ho continuato ad andare avanti perché credevo nella famiglia che avevamo scelto di creare. 
A luglio 2015 lui ha di nuovo una crisi con necessità di cure dallo psicologo e quindi diventa ancora più assente perché bisognoso di tempo per se per riprendersi. 
Io mi carico tutto sulle spalle e vado  avanti, nonostante fossi già in una situazione anche io precaria perché stanca, esausta. 
Pensavo, lasciamogli il tempo di riprendersi così staremo finalmente  meglio tutti, e dopo penserò a me . 
Ma nonostante il tempo lasciatogli lui è diventato ancora più distante, più nervoso più cattivo, non voleva passare mai tempo con me econ il bimbo, tutto quello che facevo i o o dicevo era sbagliato, le liti erano all'ordine del giorno. 
Io ogni giorno mi chiedevo se valeva la pena soffrire così, ma ogni giorno mi rispondevo che si, valeva la pena tentare tutto per il bene di ciò che avevamo creato,la nostra famiglia.
Ho proposto la terapia di coppia, per capire se i problemi erano superabili oppure no, ma non ha accettato.
Ogni volta che tentavo di rivendicare un po' di tempo ed attenzuione per me è il bimbo mi accusava di non capire che lui stava male. 
Poco più di un mese fa la doccia fredda, lo sento bisbigliare al telefono e sento che dice " lo schifo è che il fine settimana lo dobbiamo passare con le nostre famiglie invece vorremmo stare insieme" 
Lui ha tentato di negare poi ha ammesso  parzialmente, di frequentare questa persona da tre mesi ma che non c' è stato niente, però per me si apre l' inferno. 
Io cerco un dialogo, cerco di capire cosa è successo, se c' e la voglia di tornare indietro e lui mi tratta con assoluta indifferenza spietatezza, non vuole nemmeno parlare, dice che vuole continuare a vederla ma che non sa niente, che devo lasciarlo stare, lui continua sulla sua strada, esaltato più che mai, senza alcun rispetto per il mio dolore, affossando a né tutta la colpa dei problemi del nostro rapporto è giustificando così il suo tradimento, che ripeto, non ha annesso e non ammette tutt' ora nonostante prove certe . 
Vengo a sapere che è da sei mesi che ha una relazione con questa donna, sposata con figli anche lei, che la ama e gli dice che vuole lasciarmi, che si incontrano continuamente, che lui mi dice che va dalla psicologa invece si incontra con lei, che va a casa sua la notte, che è pronto ad una vita con lei, insomma una persona diversa da quella che credevo, bugiarda e falsa, perché con me nega sempre tutto. 
Lo mando via di casa e lui se ne va, malvolentieri perché gli sboccia lasciare la comodità e forse per paura delle reazioni del bambino ma va via . 
Lui sostiene che la separazione non è nulla in fondo, il bimbo non ne soffrirà, io invece che son figlia di divorziati so l' inferno che può essere . 
Arrivo a prendere la decisione di andare dall' avvocato visto che tanto lui è proiettato solo verso se stesso e non mi considera più per niente. 
A quel punto io divento la cattiva che lo vuole rovinare. Cosa non vero gli ho chiesto il minimo sindacale. 
Per quattro anni non ha considerato suo figlio ed ora mi fa le pulci sugli orari di visita, ne vuole sempre di più . 
Io non so come arginare il suo egoismo e la sua falsità che lo portano a negare ancora la verità dei fatti. Inoltre mi accusa di aver avuto fetta di andare dall' avvocato, che bisognava affettare. 
Ma aspettare cosa? 
Che magari lui vedesse come andava la situazione con lei e se con lei andava male provare s tornare indietro? 
Mi ha mancato così tanto di rispetto, ma dato vi rifrazione pari a zero, mi ha cancellata dal duo cuore. 
L' ho supplicato di buttare la maschera, per permettermi di avere ancora un po' di stima di lui e da lì ripartire, aggrapparmi a questo per gestire  un rapporto genitoriale sereno, ma niente. 
È venuto dall' avvocato a firmare gli accordi anche se ha detto che lo ha fatto solo per me, perché mi vede in difficoltà, per me l' ha fatto solo per proteggere la sua donna, che sarebbe stata coinvolta in caso di giudiziale. 
Ora fra qualche mese ci sarà l' udienza per la sentenza. 
Nel frattempo la mia vita è uno schifo, odio quello che sto passando, odio tutti gli aspetti di questa separazione non voluta. 
Ho una ferita enorme, un dolore grandissimo ed ho difficoltà a rapportarmi con lui, avrei bisogno di staccare da lui completamente ma con un figlio avrò a che fare con lui tutt'a la vita. 
Penso che mi sono rovinata la vita per sempre. 
Inoltre vedere mio figlio di 4 anni stare male per tutto questo mi è insopportabile . 
Quando mi chiede perché il babbo non torna casa, perché non voglio fare pace con lui, di provare a farlo ridere così facciamo pace e lui torna ..,, cerco di tranquillizzarlo sul fatto che duo padre li ama comunque ma sono così in difficoltà io che non so più cosa è giusto e cosa no 
Mi scuso per il lungo e confuso  post 
Spero che qualcuno avrà la pazienza di leggerlo e di dirmi qualche parola, non dico di conforto, ma di verità, visto che magari vice già passato, perché io adesso voglio tutte le verità che riesci a sopportare. 
Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Hai preso la decisione giusta.
Questo è il primo punto che devi avere chiaro.
Certamente tornando a rivedere la vostra storia potresti accorgerti di avere commesso degli errori, principalmente di esserti fidata a mettere su famiglia con un uomo dall'equilibrio precario, ma sono errori che facciamo molti.
Adesso devi cercare la tua serenità.
Tuo figlio è in un'età in cui confonde il riposo del pomeriggio con la notte e non ha ancora il senso del tempo, quindi non ha proprio gli strumenti cognitivi per pensare che vede il papà poco. Immagina solo se il padre si occupasse di impianti stradali, starebbe via per lavorare tutta la settimana o più. Quello che conta è che tu sia riferimenti chiari, magari con l'utilizzo di un grande calendario dove fare vedere i giorni sicuri in cui vedrà il papà per fargli sentire che non è abbandonato. Man mano inserite anche simboli delle altre routine dall'asilo, ai giardini ecc.
Questo tranquillizzerà il piccolo e te.Quando anche tu sarai meno in ansia il bambino non percepirà disagio in te e si sentirà più sicuro e sereno.
È un periodo duro questo, ma passerà più rapidamente di quanto ti sembra.
:abbraccio:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Il passato conta tutto, oppure niente.. è tutto nella nostra decisione di manipolarlo e leggerlo a nostro piacimento.

Ma resta passato, storia, almanacco.

guardare al futuro con la testa costantemente voltata verso il passato è l'errore più grande che potresti fare..

per cui.. guarda davanti... la vita è lì che ti aspetta, tutta da acchiappare. :up:

ottimismo!


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2016)

Charly,

nella tua storia leggo tanto della mia storia. Non credo molto al detto mal comune mezzo gaudio, però a volte capire che altri si trovano ad affrontare situazioni simili alla tua può aiutare a riportare le cose in un contesto "umano", e non "sovrumano", come alle volte sembra.

Credo per il resto che certe ferite non si rimarginino mai, però l'augurio che ti faccio (e mi faccio) è quello di arrivare un giorno a pensare a tutto in maniera serena.

Hai un bimbo di 4 anni.... il mio ha 16 mesi, sai?  E' arrivato in seguito a tecniche di fecondazione assistita. Precedute da un anno di rapporti "mirati": vale a dire che un medico ci diceva "dovete avere rapporti il giorno x, y, e z". Poi il ricorso alla IUI. Quando gli dissi di essere incinta (cosa per la quale lui mi vedeva come la gallina che doveva fare l'uovo), lui mi rimproverò perché - quel giorno (che, ironia della sorte, coincise con Pasqua) - gli avevo detto che non avevo voglia di andare a trovare la sua prozia con tutto il parentado, ma che preferivo restare in casa a sistemare le cose del dopo pranzo pasquale. Senza ovviamente impedire a lui di andare. Tanto che il mio annuncio divenne secondario. Manco a dirsi... figlio stravoluto da lui.

Leggilo il seguito, se ti va, lo trovi nel 3d "Le varie forme del tradimento".

Comunque.... tu sei più avanti di me, nel senso che hai già ufficializzato la separazione. Secondo me - a dispetto del titolo del 3d - tu "ce la fai"  

Lavori? Perché questa secondo me è una cosa importante. Io sto cercando lavoro.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> Ho 40 anni e sto vivendo un momento difficilissimo, ma visto che ormai ciò che sto passando è successo a molti, ho provato a cercare uno scambio di opinioni su questo forum.
> Io e il mio compagno stavamo insieme da 14 anni, siamo sndati a convivere dopo circa sei mesi e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi nella nostra relazione.
> Lui ha sofferto spesso di attacchi di panico e depressione e io, nonostante non sia una persona molto forte caratterialmente, l' ho sempre sostenuto e cercato di tenere insieme i pezzi.
> ...


Intanto un :abbraccio:
La tua storia parla tanto di tentativi e di trovare la forza di andare avanti stringendo i denti.
il padre di tuo figlio, sicuramemte anche a causa della sua depressione, si è scordato di te e del bimbo ma ha avuto ben presente un'altra donna 
sembra quasi che lui abbia giocato finché ha potuto sull alibi della sua depressione, tanto che poi hai scoperto che ti mentiva :invece di andare alle sedute terapeutiche andava dall'amante 
comprendo il tuo sconforto e temo  dovrai dimostrare ancora più forza perché questi primi anni saranno confusi e difficili ma dal mio punto di vista ti sei allontanata da un uomo che non ti amava da tempo ed è un bene. 
la vita sono certa ti riserverà altri bei momenti e altra serenità 
per quanto riguarda il bimbo il mio consiglio è di non inasprire il rapporto con tuo marito anche se è difficile visti i suoi comportamenti. Cercate entrambi di collaborare per il bene del piccolo. 
Benvenuta Charly


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuta Charly


----------



## Divì (7 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuta Charly. Intanto ti abbraccio virtualmente anche io.

poi quoto Fiammetta e Brunetta, e in particolare:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La tua storia parla tanto di tentativi e di trovare la forza di andare avanti stringendo i denti.
> il padre di tuo figlio, sicuramemte anche a causa della sua depressione, si è scordato di te e del bimbo ma ha avuto ben presente un'altra donna
> sembra quasi che lui abbia giocato finché ha potuto sull alibi della sua depressione, tanto che poi hai scoperto che ti mentiva :invece di andare alle sedute terapeutiche andava dall'amante
> comprendo il tuo sconforto e temo  dovrai dimostrare ancora più forza perché questi primi anni saranno confusi e difficili ma dal mio punto di vista ti sei allontanata da un uomo che non ti amava da tempo ed è un bene.
> ...


Condivido l'analisi di Fiammetta, che quoto in toto. Per il grassetto, purtroppo, molto dipende anche da lii, per essere collaborativi bisogna essere in due, e avere ben presente che la genitorialità e la coppia non sono necessariamente la stessa cosa. E mi viene da dire cheda quel che racconti lui non ti renderà facile la collaborazione.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai preso la decisione giusta.
> Questo è il primo punto che devi avere chiaro.
> Certamente tornando a rivedere la vostra storia potresti accorgerti di avere commesso degli errori, principalmente di esserti fidata a mettere su famiglia con un uomo dall'equilibrio precario, ma sono errori che facciamo molti.
> Adesso devi cercare la tua serenità.
> ...


Aggiungo che forse hai preso l'unica decisione possibile, visto l'ostinazione con cui lui voleva mantenere in vita la relazione extra.

Poichè anche io ho gestito (con discreto successo) una separazione quando mio figlio aveva 4 anni - eoni fa, ormai  - concordo in pieno sulla parte in grassetto.

Sarà dura. Ma ce la farai. 

Rinnovo l'abbraccio


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuta Charly


----------



## LDS (7 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuta!

Che situazione triste.

Mi hai ricordato momenti molto tristi della mia adolescenza.
Ad ogni modo, hai preso le decisioni giuste per la tua serenità.
Sarà difficile, ma sicuramente non sarai sola.

Coraggio!


----------



## Lara (7 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuta Charly, 
molti aspetti della tua storia mi ricordano tristemente la mia, sopratutto per quello che riguarda la nascita e accrescimento del bambino.

Posso solo dirti che tutto quello che ti accadrà d'ora in poi sarà meno difficile e doloroso di quello che hai passato fino ad ora. Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che tu abbia un lavoro, perché essere autonomi economicamente è molto importante. 
Non rinchiuderti in te stessa e non aver paura di chiedere aiuto, vi sono consultori, psicologi che possono aiutarti a superare questo terribile momento e che ti consiglino come gestire e aiutare il tuo piccolo. Ci sono inoltre molti gruppi di genitori separati, padri e madri che hanno vissuto storie simili che si trovano per sostenersi e condividere le loro storie. Dai coraggio!!! Un abbraccio!!! 

Inviato dal mio M-PPxS552U utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (7 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuta,  hai fatto la scelta giusta per te e per tuo figlio, condivido quello che ti hanno scritto e solo tu puoi fare in modo di non fare pesare al bimbo la separazione,  scusami ma non mi sembra abbia perso molto visto l'assenza del padre quando serviva.

Sorridi sempre quando sei con il tuo bambino, hanno solo bisogno d'amore,  certezze e 
pace.

Sempre per il tuo bambino se puoi non essere troppo rigida con lui sulle 'visite, nei limiti logici.

FORZA, il peggio e' passato.


----------



## Horny (7 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuta cara,
anche io mi rispecchio nella tua storia.
solo che ci ho messo il doppio del tempo dalla nascita del figlio alla 
separazione, nel mio caso lui ostacolava in tutti i modi,
8 anni, tu solo 4. Come ti hanno già scritto, il peggio e' alle spalle.
puoi essere contenta di te stessa.


----------



## Charly (8 Maggio 2016)

Accipicchia quanti siete ad aver letto le mie disavventure !!
Grazie per il tempo che mi avete dedicato e per le vostre parole. 
Certamente il mio obiettivo primario è che mio figlio risenta il meno possibile della situazione, per cui mi sforzo di non farmi vedere triste e cercherò di non inasprire i conflitti. 
non è semplice,  è una cosa ancora fresca, e il fatto che lui non si sia voluto confrontare con me più di tanto, mi porta ancora a ripercorrere quei momenti dolorosi. 
Mi sono rivolta ad uno psicologo da cui vado una volta a settimana per farmi dare una mano a superare il momento. 
Per fortuna ho un lavoro anche se la gestione di lavoro e bimbo non è facile da sola, ho solo mia mamma che può darmi una mano e purtroppo ora non sta bene di salute quindi sono io che devo aiutare lei. 
Ma comunque ero praticamente sola anche prima . 
Ieri è venuto a trovare il bimbo, era malato quindi sono rimasti in casa, quando son tornata dal lavoro mi ha parlato di nuovo del fatto che secondo lui ho avuto fretta e che io sono avvantaggiata perché sono rimasta nella casa, mentre lui è dovuto andare da suo padre, dove non sta bene , dove non resiste, vorrebbe che suo babbo andasse al ricovero per stare solo lui in casa . 
Credo siano tutti tentativi di manipolarmi, di farmi sentire in colpa, e infatti ci riesce, mi faccio domande e vacillo, perché sono ancora molto vulnerabile . 
Certe mattine mi sveglio e spero ancora di scoprire che è stato un brutto sogno . 
Spero tanto che abbiate ragione, che il peggio sia passato e che in futuro si possa stare meglio . 
Grazie ancora a tutti voi ! 
Vi terrò aggiornati ( diventerò il vostro incubo con questi post chilometrici )


----------



## Falcor (8 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Credo siano tutti tentativi di manipolarmi, di farmi sentire in colpa, e infatti ci riesce, mi faccio domande e vacillo, perché sono ancora molto vulnerabile .
> Certe mattine mi sveglio e spero ancora di scoprire che è stato un brutto sogno .
> Spero tanto che abbiate ragione, che il peggio sia passato e che in futuro si possa stare meglio .
> Grazie ancora a tutti voi !
> Vi terrò aggiornati ( *diventerò il vostro incubo con questi post chilometrici* )


Non vacillare e resisti. Hai fatto già tanto ma ora devi esser forte per non gettar tutto alle ortiche 

Starai sempre meglio col tempo e vedrai il tuo cucciolo crescere e da lui prenderai tanta forza.

Per i post kilometrici no problem, sei in buona compagnia


----------



## disincantata (8 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Accipicchia quanti siete ad aver letto le mie disavventure !!
> Grazie per il tempo che mi avete dedicato e per le vostre parole.
> Certamente il mio obiettivo primario è che mio figlio risenta il meno possibile della situazione, per cui mi sforzo di non farmi vedere triste e cercherò di non inasprire i conflitti.
> non è semplice,  è una cosa ancora fresca, e il fatto che lui non si sia voluto confrontare con me più di tanto, mi porta ancora a ripercorrere quei momenti dolorosi.
> ...


Scusami, ma un bel 'VAFFANCULO' ogni tanto glielo dici?
Ti  ha tradita e passava persino la notte fuori,  era assente quando avevi bisogno di lui, smettila e non sentirti proprio in colpa, non ne hai e non fartene  venire. CI MANCAVA solo che fossi tu ad andartene.,Inoltre se vuole ricoverare il padre per farsi i  suoi porci comodi si rivela meschino a dire poco. DEVI limitare i colloqui con lui  solo al bambino.Taglia tutto il resto.  Spero la casa sia tutta tua e se non loe' cerca di farti cedere la meta' in fase di separazione non si pagano imposte.

Fatti rispettare, almeno adesso.


----------



## Ross (9 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Accipicchia quanti siete ad aver letto le mie disavventure !!
> Grazie per il tempo che mi avete dedicato e per le vostre parole.
> Certamente il mio obiettivo primario è che mio figlio risenta il meno possibile della situazione, per cui mi sforzo di non farmi vedere triste e cercherò di non inasprire i conflitti.
> non è semplice,  è una cosa ancora fresca, e il fatto che lui non si sia voluto confrontare con me più di tanto, mi porta ancora a ripercorrere quei momenti dolorosi.
> ...


Benvenuta Charly, sei in allegra compagnia... 

neretto 1)  ammazza che bestia! 

neretto 2) non credo sia necessariamente passato il peggio, certo è che hai fatto il primo passo, quello più difficile! Il resto del percorso dovrebbe venire da se...come logica conseguenza della prima coraggiosa azione.  :up:


----------



## Carola (9 Maggio 2016)

Buttare fuori il padre ?
Ma ha sentimenti sto uomo?

Tieni duro e complimenti per come stai affrontando tutto , verranno giorni migliori ne sono sicura 
Un abbraccio


----------



## ologramma (9 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Buttare fuori il padre ?
> Ma ha sentimenti sto uomo?
> 
> Tieni duro e complimenti per come stai affrontando tutto , verranno giorni migliori ne sono sicura
> Un abbraccio


ma vedi chi si rivede , ciao  spero tutto risolto :up:


----------



## Charly (9 Maggio 2016)

Disincantata 
No la casa è di sua proprietà, anche se abbiamo sempre diviso tutte le spese e prima che nascesse il bambino abbiamo fatto dei lavori di ristrutturazione che ho pagato anche io. 
Quei soldi non li recupero pazienza. 
Io voglio restare nella casa il tempo necessario per sistemare la casa di mia madre e ricavarne due mini appartamenti e lasciare il tempo al bimbo di abituarsi assorbire il colpo, insomma trasferirsi subito mi è impossibile e mi sembra troppo per il bimbo. 
Ma in casa non voglio rimanerci per sempre. 
Non sono un' egoista come lui. 
Lui ora mi vuole far sentire in colpa ed io purtroppo ci sto male. 
Vuole convincermi che lui e la vittima, che lui ora è solo è rovinato economicamente e che a paura di perdere il figlio.
Io gli ho detto che ha fatto lui le sue scelte ed io ho solo agito di conseguenza, per il bene di mio figlio e per cercare di trovare un po' di serenità .
Credo che non capirà mai l' entità di quello che fa fatto, lui minimizza. 
Ora mi ha chiesto anche di portare il bambino dallo psicologo o da un pedagogista per capire come e meglio comportarsi, chi ha avuto esperienze simili, c' è andato ? 

Vi rompo un po' ma non ho amici che ci sono passati e poi gli amici comuni cerco di evitare di confidarmi i chiedere consigli a loro perché poi temo che vadano a riferire a lui.
Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Accipicchia quanti siete ad aver letto le mie disavventure !!
> Grazie per il tempo che mi avete dedicato e per le vostre parole.
> Certamente il mio obiettivo primario è che mio figlio risenta il meno possibile della situazione, per cui mi sforzo di non farmi vedere triste e cercherò di non inasprire i conflitti.
> non è semplice,  è una cosa ancora fresca, e il fatto che lui non si sia voluto confrontare con me più di tanto, mi porta ancora a ripercorrere quei momenti dolorosi.
> ...


Non ti preoccupare, i post kilometrici vanno benissimo 
Tu subisci la manipolazione che fa lui per farti sentire in colpa con la storia del padre malato
io invece ho pensato:" ammazza che egoista questo figlio che vuole liberarsi del padre non autosufficiente"  
punti di vista diversi, questo per dirti che non ti devi sentire in colpa tu se lui non sopporta l'idea di assistere il padre malato


----------



## sheldon (9 Maggio 2016)

*hai a che fare*

con uno sfacciato egoista.
Stabilisci anche,con il supporto di un legale,che quando te ne andrai da quella casa dovra' rimborsarti totalmente le spese di ristrutturazione a cui hai partecipato...e fidati a lui andra' piu' che bene cosi'.
Devi farlo non solo per te,ma soprattutto per tuo figlio,è il minimo che il tuo ex ti deve.
Vedi oggi non ci pensi,vuoi solo chiudere questa tua situazione il piu' velocemente possibile,ma un domani,a mente serena,quei soldi tuoi ti potranno servire per il bimbo e visto che tipo è il tuo ex,tutto scritto,tutto definito,nero su bianco.
Ragiona cosi': perchè regalare dei soldi ad uno che non li merita e sottrarli a tuo figlio?
Anzi io chiederei anche una compartecipazione per le spese di ristrutturazione che andrai a sostenere


----------



## oro.blu (9 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> Ho 40 anni e sto vivendo un momento difficilissimo, ma visto che ormai ciò che sto passando è successo a molti, ho provato a cercare uno scambio di opinioni su questo forum.
> Io e il mio compagno stavamo insieme da 14 anni, siamo sndati a convivere dopo circa sei mesi e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi nella nostra relazione.
> Lui ha sofferto spesso di attacchi di panico e depressione e io, nonostante non sia una persona molto forte caratterialmente, l' ho sempre sostenuto e cercato di tenere insieme i pezzi.
> ...



Bevenuta

:abbraccio:


----------



## Carola (9 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma vedi chi si rivede , ciao  spero tutto risolto :up:


Ciao

Work in progress diciamo ma comunque sto benone 
Grazie


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Disincantata
> No la casa è di sua proprietà, anche se abbiamo sempre diviso tutte le spese e prima che nascesse il bambino abbiamo fatto dei lavori di ristrutturazione che ho pagato anche io.
> Quei soldi non li recupero pazienza.
> Io voglio restare nella casa il tempo necessario per sistemare la casa di mia madre e ricavarne due mini appartamenti e lasciare il tempo al bimbo di abituarsi assorbire il colpo, insomma trasferirsi subito mi è impossibile e mi sembra troppo per il bimbo.
> ...


Informati bene, perche' il eecupero edilizio c'e' anche per le seconde case, non e' legato alla residenza,  quindi li recupera comunque.


----------



## Charly (9 Maggio 2016)

L' avvocato mi ha detto che per quelli dovevo mettermi il cuore in pace 
Forse mi conviene sentire un' altro parere ...
Comunque è certo, i diritti che difendo e ciò che chiedo è solo per mio figlio.
Se non ci fosse stato lui, me ne sarei andata la sera stessa in cui l' ho sentito parlare al telefono con l' amante e non mi sarebbe importato nulla di dove  andavo , mi sarebbe bastato un letto, ed in mancanza di quello anche in macchina .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

```

```



Charly ha detto:


> L' avvocato mi ha detto che per quelli dovevo mettermi il cuore in pace
> Forse mi conviene sentire un' altro parere ...
> Comunque è certo, i diritti che difendo e ciò che chiedo è solo per mio figlio.
> Se non ci fosse stato lui, me ne sarei andata la sera stessa in cui l' ho sentito parlare al telefono con l' amante e non mi sarebbe importato nulla di dove  andavo , mi sarebbe bastato un letto, ed in mancanza di quello anche in macchina .



Come ti capisco. Ci sono cose che fanno scattare.


----------



## disincantata (10 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> L' avvocato mi ha detto che per quelli dovevo mettermi il cuore in pace
> Forse mi conviene sentire un' altro parere ...
> Comunque è certo, i diritti che difendo e ciò che chiedo è solo per mio figlio.
> Se non ci fosse stato lui, me ne sarei andata la sera stessa in cui l' ho sentito parlare al telefono con l' amante e non mi sarebbe importato nulla di dove  andavo , mi sarebbe bastato un letto, ed in mancanza di quello anche in macchina .



Tuo marito li avrebbe per  darteli?

Perche'  non e' che deve decidere tutto l'avvocato, dipende anche da tuo marito avere un minimo di coscienza ed aiutarti.

Io al tuo posò non avrei nessuna fretta di andarmene da casa.  

Mettila giu' dura e chiedi quanto hai speso per ristrutturare casa tua. Pensa al futuro.


----------



## Charly (10 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tuo marito li avrebbe per  darteli?
> 
> Perche'  non e' che deve decidere tutto l'avvocato, dipende anche da tuo marito avere un minimo di coscienza ed aiutarti.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda, lui piange miseria già così, ogni giorno in cui ci vediamo mi vuol far sentire in colpa perché dice che è rovinato .... 
Comunque anche lui non ha grosse disponibilità e coscienza proprio pova in questo momento è molto attaccato ai soldi, ma è così già da un po' . 
Però arrivare a dire rovinato è esagerato. Poi mica l' ho voluto io tutto questo casino. 
Nel rapporto di coppia avrò avuto anche io le mie colpe ma ho agito sempre in buona fede. Mai con cattiveria o falsità .
Comunque la mia ferita è ancora troppo fresca. 
Oggi non ho resistito e gli fatto alcune battute un po' acide , che lui non accetta. 
Tipo quando dice che è senza soldi io gli dico dai sorridi in fondo hai la cosa più preziosa al mondo : l' amore . 
Oppure, gli ho chiesto di non stancare troppo il bimbo in giro, lui mi ha detto " tranquilla non lo farei mai " ed io " allora siamo a posto, anche sul tradimnto la pensavi così " 
È lui " non riesci proprio a resistere devi fare queste battute" ed io " Si ma come te del resto " 
Ora che le scrivo mi  sento anche un po' stupida e in colpa, in fondo a cosa deve ora ? 
Bisognerebbe essere superiori a queste cose, ma sono umana e a volte è così difficile stare zitta! 
Queste mie riflessioni dimostrano che sono ancora molto indietro nella ripresa, ci sono ancora sotto. 
Cosa ne pensate ?


----------



## Charly (10 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tuo marito li avrebbe per  darteli?
> 
> Perche'  non e' che deve decidere tutto l'avvocato, dipende anche da tuo marito avere un minimo di coscienza ed aiutarti.
> 
> ...


Il mio ex compagno piange miseria adesso e dice che è ridotto in rovina adesso, che mi deve dare 350 euro per il bambino è stop. 
Per il resto mi pago tutto da sola, bollette, tasse rifiuti, spese ordinarie della casa, come fossi in affitto, ha voluto scriverlo nell' accordo, dalla paura di dover sganciare qualche euro in più , 
In questo momento parla dolo di soldi, ma in realtà aveva iniziato ad essere così già un po di tempo fa. 
Comunque lui non ha grossa disponibilità economica ma da qui ad essere tidotto sul lastrico ce ne passa ! 
Da lui non otterrò un euro in più di quello che è sancito nel' accordo .
Il vostro discorso è giusto, i soldi andrebbero a beneficio di mio figlio, ma la vedo dura ottenere di più . 
Io purtroppo mi rendo conto che sono ancora molto indietro rispetto ad i percorso di rinascita . 
Spesso mi torna torna su la rabbia per tutto quello che è successo e sta succedendo, come oggi. 
Non sono riuscita a trattenermi e mi sono scappate alcune battute un po' taglienti . 
Gli ho chiesto di no strapazzare troppo il bimbo oggi, perché non era stato bene e lui ha risposto " tranquilla, non li farei mai " 
Ed io " allora sono a  posto, dicevi così anche dal tradimento " 
E lui" non riesco proprio a trattenerti " e io " come te del resto " 
Lui " sono rovinato, non ho più soldi " 
E io " dai sorridi non buttarti giù, in fondo tu hai la cosa più preziosa : l' amore " 
Non dovrei sentirmi in colpa, due battute rispetto a quello che ha fatto lui cosa vuoi che siano. 
Invece io mi sono sentita in colpa il che vuol dire c'è ci sono ancora sotto. 
Dovrei essere superiore ma sono umana e a volte non ci riesco, mi devo togliere qualche sassolino della scarpa  .
Forse però mi sono resa anche ridicola .,,, e poi stavo anche per scrivergli un messaggio poco fa. Per fortuna mi sono trattenuta 
Cosane pensate ?


----------



## Ross (11 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> ...
> Non dovrei sentirmi in colpa, due battute rispetto a quello che ha fatto lui cosa vuoi che siano.
> Invece io mi sono sentita in colpa il che vuol dire c'è ci sono ancora sotto.
> *Dovrei essere superiore ma sono umana e a volte non ci riesco*, mi devo togliere qualche sassolino della scarpa  .
> ...


Penso solo che chi è causa del suo mal...pianga se stesso.

Perchè dovresti essere superiore? Superiore a chi soprattutto...? 

Hai tutto il diritto di fare le battute che vuoi, se ti vengono dal cuore. Sappi che potresti anche giocare molto sporco, con chi le regole del gioco non le ha volute rispettare...il primo a rendersene conto dovrebbe essere proprio il tipo in questione.

Se si è comportato da perfetto imbecille non sei tu a doverti scusare. Tienilo sempre a mente.


----------



## Charly (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Penso solo che chi è causa del suo mal...pianga se stesso.
> 
> Perchè dovresti essere superiore? Superiore a chi soprattutto...?
> 
> ...


A volte vacillo ....sono ancora fragile ......e tendo ancora a colpevolizzarmi ..... Non nego che all' interno del rapporto possa aver avuto anche io con i miei comportamenti delle colpe ..,, ma ancora forse non sono riuscita a perdonarmi per non aver capito, per aver abbassato la guardia ed aver sperato che per una volta potesse lui dare una mano a me ....per non aver fatto abbastanza .... Poi penso che non si può fare nulla se una persona non ti ama, non ti vuole bene, pensa solo a se. 
La strada per me è ancora molto lunga e non ne vedo  la fine .


----------



## Ridosola (11 Maggio 2016)

Non credo affatto tu debba sentirti in colpa. L'errore lo ha commeso lui e da quello che scrivi non è neanche pentito, anzi... sta tentando di minarti per ottenere quello che vuole, quindi se riesci, cerca di evitare più che puoi i contatti con lui, e quando proprio non puoi sottrarti (con un bimbo piccolo suppongo non potrai evitarlo completamente) tieni ben presente cosa è meglio per te e per tuo figlio.
Non mi pare tu stia perdendo un buon marito e un buon padre, da qui in poi guarda avanti e le cose potranno solo migliorare! In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Charly (11 Maggio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Non credo affatto tu debba sentirti in colpa. L'errore lo ha commeso lui e da quello che scrivi non è neanche pentito, anzi... sta tentando di minarti per ottenere quello che vuole, quindi se riesci, cerca di evitare più che puoi i contatti con lui, e quando proprio non puoi sottrarti (con un bimbo piccolo suppongo non potrai evitarlo completamente) tieni ben presente cosa è meglio per te e per tuo figlio.
> Non mi pare tu stia perdendo un buon marito e un buon padre, da qui in poi guarda avanti e le cose potranno solo migliorare! In bocca al lupo!


Grazie ! 
Lo spero tanto 
Vorrei iniziare ad occupare energie e tempo per mio figlio è me stessa, per costruire un futuro migliore ma i pensieri corrono sempre lì


----------



## Ridosola (11 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Grazie !
> Lo spero tanto
> Vorrei iniziare ad occupare energie e tempo per mio figlio è me stessa, per costruire un futuro migliore ma i pensieri corrono sempre lì


Hai già fatto dei passi importanti, la tua vita è stata stravolta. Datti tempo! Non puoi pretendere troppo da te stessa.

PS: Hai sbagliato titolo per il tuo 3d, a me sembra che tu ce la stia facendo benissimo :up:


----------



## Ross (11 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Grazie !
> Lo spero tanto
> Vorrei iniziare ad occupare energie e tempo per mio figlio è me stessa, per costruire un futuro migliore ma i pensieri corrono sempre lì


Parola d'ordine distrazione! Cerca di far passare tempo...lentamente le sensazioni muteranno aspetto e ti scoprirai più consapevole.

Hai un bambino di cui occuparti...un futuro da costruire...un forum a sostenerti!


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Maggio 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> con uno sfacciato egoista.
> Stabilisci anche,con il supporto di un legale,che quando te ne andrai da quella casa dovra' rimborsarti totalmente le spese di ristrutturazione a cui hai partecipato...e fidati a lui andra' piu' che bene cosi'.
> Devi farlo non solo per te,ma soprattutto per tuo figlio,è il minimo che il tuo ex ti deve.
> Vedi oggi non ci pensi,vuoi solo chiudere questa tua situazione il piu' velocemente possibile,ma un domani,a mente serena,quei soldi tuoi ti potranno servire per il bimbo e visto che tipo è il tuo ex,tutto scritto,tutto definito,nero su bianco.
> ...


Giusto. Giustissimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Ma guarda, lui piange miseria già così, ogni giorno in cui ci vediamo mi vuol far sentire in colpa perché dice che è rovinato ....
> Comunque anche lui non ha grosse disponibilità e coscienza proprio pova in questo momento è molto attaccato ai soldi, ma è così già da un po' .
> Però arrivare a dire rovinato è esagerato. Poi mica l' ho voluto io tutto questo casino.
> Nel rapporto di coppia avrò avuto anche io le mie colpe ma ho agito sempre in buona fede. Mai con cattiveria o falsità .
> ...



Charly, scusa ma...perchè tutta questa pietà ?
Capirei tuo marito avesse fatto una cazzatella e t'avesse chiesto scusa in mille modi ma :
- t'ha tradita, e mica una volta ;
- da quello che scrivi, non m'è sembrato particolarmente 'dispiaciuto' ;
Cioè, altro che pentirsi o sentirsi stupida per due battutine. 
Trovati piuttosto un ottimo avvocato, un bulldog delle separazioni, altrochè !


----------



## Charly (12 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Charly, scusa ma...perchè tutta questa pietà ?
> Capirei tuo marito avesse fatto una cazzatella e t'avesse chiesto scusa in mille modi ma :
> - t'ha tradita, e mica una volta ;
> - da quello che scrivi, non m'è sembrato particolarmente 'dispiaciuto' ;
> ...


In effetti hai ragione 
Ho iniziato ad andare una volta a settimana da uno psicologo e penso che questo mio essere, come dire, forse un " po troppo buona" sia un argomento su cui lavorare. 
Mi metto sempre in discussione, in secondo piano, non mi do il giusto valore e forse anche questo ha contribuito ad alimentare questo fallimento. 

Ho scoperto per caso questo forum nelle tante notti insonni degli ultimi mesi ma è bello poter avere un confronto e qualcuno che ti rimette in carreggiata se esci dal seminato. 
Sulla guerra con gli avvocati non sono tanto a favore, troppo impegnativo emotivamente, troppo lungo, troppi soldi per gli avvocati.
In fondo nessuno dei due è miliardario e sarebbe una guerra tra poveri. 
Preferirei la tranquillità e mettere un punto alla svelta, anche se la sentenza non placherà il mio dolore, almeno è come dire punto d a capo. 
Spero non mi faccia problemi all' udienza che ancora non so quando sarà .


----------



## Charly (12 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Parola d'ordine distrazione! Cerca di far passare tempo...lentamente le sensazioni muteranno aspetto e ti scoprirai più consapevole.
> 
> Hai un bambino di cui occuparti...un futuro da costruire...un forum a sostenerti!


A proposito di distrazione .... Domani sera esco con un' amica per un aperitivo .... Finalmente ! 
Il bimbo sta per un paio d' ore con mia madre
Purtroppo non posso contare più di tanto sul suo aiuto perché ha qualche problema di salute e s volte ha bisogno lei di me, ma ci andiamo dietro la mano


----------



## Charly (12 Maggio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Hai già fatto dei passi importanti, la tua vita è stata stravolta. Datti tempo! Non puoi pretendere troppo da te stessa.
> 
> PS: Hai sbagliato titolo per il tuo 3d, a me sembra che tu ce la stia facendo benissimo :up:


Grazie per l' incoraggiamento !! 
Mi da forza


----------



## Charly (12 Maggio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Non credo affatto tu debba sentirti in colpa. L'errore lo ha commeso lui e da quello che scrivi non è neanche pentito, anzi... sta tentando di minarti per ottenere quello che vuole, quindi se riesci, cerca di evitare più che puoi i contatti con lui, e quando proprio non puoi sottrarti (con un bimbo piccolo suppongo non potrai evitarlo completamente) tieni ben presente cosa è meglio per te e per tuo figlio.
> Non mi pare tu stia perdendo un buon marito e un buon padre, da qui in poi guarda avanti e le cose potranno solo migliorare! In bocca al lupo!


In effetti è così, non è stato con noi ne un buon marito né un buon padre ! 
E credo che non si sia mai pentito di quello che ha fatto, non ha chiesto scusa, è stato solo capace di dire, mi dispiace che stai male ma io devo perseguire la mia felicità che è altrove . 
Al che cosa vuoi rispondere .... 
Addirittura quando gli ho chiesto se secondo lui io avrei mai potuto perdonarlo ha risposto " ma a me cosa mi cambia se mi perdoni o no ? " 
Mi ha proprio dato la considerazione e l' importanza che si da tipo alla cacca di cane che calpesti per strada


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> In effetti è così, non è stato con noi ne un buon marito né un buon padre !
> E credo che non si sia mai pentito di quello che ha fatto, non ha chiesto scusa, è stato solo capace di dire, mi dispiace che stai male ma io devo perseguire la mia felicità che è altrove .
> Al che cosa vuoi rispondere ....
> Addirittura quando gli ho chiesto se secondo lui io avrei mai potuto perdonarlo ha risposto " ma a me cosa mi cambia se mi perdoni o no ? "
> Mi ha proprio dato la considerazione e l' importanza che si da tipo alla cacca di cane che calpesti per strada


Tutto questo definisce lui e non te.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Charly ha detto:


> In effetti è così, non è stato con noi ne un buon marito né un buon padre !
> E credo che non si sia mai pentito di quello che ha fatto, non ha chiesto scusa, è stato solo capace di dire, mi dispiace che stai male ma io devo perseguire la mia felicità che è altrove .
> Al che cosa vuoi rispondere ....
> Addirittura quando gli ho chiesto se secondo lui io avrei mai potuto perdonarlo ha risposto " ma a me cosa mi cambia se mi perdoni o no ? "
> Mi ha proprio dato la considerazione e l' importanza che si da tipo alla cacca di cane che calpesti per strada


Charly.. Definisci "noi" e "lui".. Quando dici che con "voi" non è stato ne un buon padre ne un buon marito..

Tra voi 3 c'è stato in passato un "voi" tutti assieme?
O è stato sempre cosi... Voi e lui.. Sin dal primo giorno in cui avete avuto un figlio?

O magari già prima? 
Tu e lui.. ?


----------



## Charly (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Charly.. Definisci "noi" e "lui".. Quando dici che con "voi" non è stato ne un buon padre ne un buon marito..
> 
> Tra voi 3 c'è stato in passato un "voi" tutti assieme?
> O è stato sempre cosi... Voi e lui.. Sin dal primo giorno in cui avete avuto un figlio?
> ...


Come ho detto in precedenza, prima del bimbo, quando abbiamo deciso di averlo c' era un noi due, io lo percepivo o ho creduto di percepirlo, ci credevo. 
Poi quando è nato il bimbo i primi tempi era un po più partecipe poi ci siamo allontanati sempre di più, lui ha sempre detto stupidamente" tanto il bambino fino a tre anni è competenza della mamma" ed ha cominciato a pensare sempre più solo a se stesso e non al " noi tre" , la situazione è andata gradualmente peggiorando fino all' ultimo anno, quando lui evidentemente aveva già intrapreso questa relazione extra.
La mia colpa è stata farmi schiacciare dagli impegni quotidiani che erano lasciati  solo a me e dalle responsabilità ed svegli lasciato tanto tempo libero, credendo che ne avesse bisogno per riprendersi dai suoi problemi. 
Ho avuto un po' di difficoltà a recuperare il mio ruolo di donna e non solo di madre ed ho sbagliato ad abbassare la guardia e a sperare che, per una volta, potesse lui darmi una mano a superare le difficoltà, come io ho fatto tante volte con lui. 
Invece ha preferito una strada alternativa.


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Come ho detto in precedenza, prima del bimbo, quando abbiamo deciso di averlo c' era un noi due, io lo percepivo o ho creduto di percepirlo, ci credevo.
> Poi quando è nato il bimbo i primi tempi era un po più partecipe poi ci siamo allontanati sempre di più, lui ha sempre detto stupidamente" tanto il bambino fino a tre anni è competenza della mamma" ed ha cominciato a pensare sempre più solo a se stesso e non al " noi tre" , la situazione è andata gradualmente peggiorando fino all' ultimo anno, quando lui evidentemente aveva già intrapreso questa relazione extra.
> La mia colpa è stata farmi schiacciare dagli impegni quotidiani che erano lasciati  solo a me e dalle responsabilità ed svegli lasciato tanto tempo libero, credendo che ne avesse bisogno per riprendersi dai suoi problemi.
> Ho avuto un po' di difficoltà a recuperare il mio ruolo di donna e non solo di madre ed ho sbagliato ad abbassare la guardia e a sperare che, per una volta, potesse lui darmi una mano a superare le difficoltà, come io ho fatto tante volte con lui.
> Invece ha preferito una strada alternativa.



Mi porti a pensare che il mondo sia davvero incredibilmente vario...un uomo che è appena diventato padre si riesce a comportare in un modo simile. Sono allucinato.

Non ti sei persa niente, anzi. :up:

Lui avrà tutta la vita per sbattere la testa al muro, appena comprenderà cosa diamine si è giocato.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Come ho detto in precedenza, prima del bimbo, quando abbiamo deciso di averlo c' era un noi due, io lo percepivo o ho creduto di percepirlo, ci credevo.
> Poi quando è nato il bimbo i primi tempi era un po più partecipe* poi ci siamo allontanati sempre di più, lui ha sempre detto stupidamente" tanto il bambino fino a tre anni è competenza della mamma"* ed ha cominciato a pensare sempre più solo a se stesso e non al " noi tre" , la situazione è andata gradualmente peggiorando fino all' ultimo anno, quando lui evidentemente aveva già intrapreso questa relazione extra.
> La mia colpa è stata farmi schiacciare dagli impegni quotidiani che erano lasciati  solo a me e dalle responsabilità ed svegli lasciato tanto tempo libero, credendo che ne avesse bisogno per riprendersi dai suoi problemi.
> Ho avuto un po' di difficoltà a recuperare il mio ruolo di donna e non solo di madre ed ho sbagliato ad abbassare la guardia e a sperare che, per una volta, potesse lui darmi una mano a superare le difficoltà, come io ho fatto tante volte con lui.
> Invece ha preferito una strada alternativa.


capisco... sul neretto... non è per fare il terzo grado, ma per capire..
perché i figli spesso dividono, e sono una frattura clamorosa che si apre come una voragine in una breccia preesistente...

che vuol dire competenza della mamma??.. lui non ci giocava? non lo portava fuori con la carrozzina a fare un giro..?
a vedere un qualcosa? un parco una girata..? uno zoo...??

come condivideva con lui e magari con lui e con te i suoi primi anni..???

non è un terzo grado, lo ripeto, per capire, anche a vantaggio delle future mamme o neo mamme...

e il dormire..??
lo mettevi nel letto con voi...???

oppure stava nella sua culla fino a un anno, e poi nel suo lettino, al posto suo..??


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi porti a pensare che il mondo sia davvero incredibilmente vario...un uomo che è appena diventato padre si riesce a comportare in un modo simile. Sono allucinato.
> 
> Non ti sei persa niente, anzi. :up:
> 
> Lui avrà tutta la vita per sbattere la testa al muro, appena comprenderà cosa diamine si è giocato.


Questo è il classico che tra vent'anni andrà dal figlio e gli dirà 'ti posso spiegare' quando non c'è niente da spiegare.


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo è il classico che tra vent'anni andrà dal figlio e gli dirà 'ti posso spiegare' quando non c'è niente da spiegare.


Pensavo a questo genere di cose...quella gente che dopo aver fatto sputare sangue pensa di essere in diritto di presentarsi per chiedere perdono.

Piu lontano se ne va, meglio è per chiunque.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Non si può sapere come si reagirà se ci si troverà coinvolti in un evento difficile o drammatico o impegnativo sia essere vittime di una rapina, un incidente o un figlio. Lui stesso fuggito.


----------



## Charly (13 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> capisco... sul neretto... non è per fare il terzo grado, ma per capire..
> perché i figli spesso dividono, e sono una frattura clamorosa che si apre come una voragine in una breccia preesistente...
> 
> che vuol dire competenza della mamma??.. lui non ci giocava? non lo portava fuori con la carrozzina a fare un giro..?
> ...


Riguardo proprio si primi tempi, avendo avuto un cesareo, mi ha aiutato, parlo del primo mese, poi è stato sempre più difficile organizzarsi insieme. 
C'è da dire che io ho avuto una gravidanza difficile, e quando e' nato il bimbo ero piuttosto ansiosa, non sapevo bene come muovermi, e lui nemmeno, quindi i primi tempi sono stati duri, lui da solo no, poco e niente, non faceva nulla da solo con il bimbo. 
Se era necessario gli cambiava il pannolino, preparava la passata di verdure, andava a fare la spesa o in farmacia, cos'è pratiche, maga avuto difficoltà ad instaurare un legame con il piccolo. 
E nonostante questo il piccoli boh vuole bene e lui crede di no. 
All' inizio qualcosa insieme poi sempre meno, lui ha ripreso i sui hobby l, in realta  non aveva mai smesso, il giorno Del parto e' stato lì per caso, stava per andare per i suoi interessi poi un lampo di genio gli ha fatto dire be passiamo dal' ospedale, chissà mai che una donna incinta, a termine , con qualchebproblemino, non vada a partorire proprio oggi . 
Mi han fatto un cesareo d' urgenza.
Comunque lui secondo me non ha mai sputo come rapportarsi al bambino 
Quando era neonato non riusciva diceva perché il bimbo non interagiva. 
Diceva lui, chiaro che un bimbo di pochi mesi ha il suo modo di comunicare. 
Poi crescendo non è migliorato molto
Non ci ha mai giocato molto, non gli ha si netti una favola .. 
Adesso il bambino ha quattro anni ed interagisce perfettamente, parla molto e lui, prima della separazione,io ho pomeriggi in cui era costretto a stare con lui, lo piazzava davanti alla TV, e lui steso sul divano con l'accusa sul cellulare, non sai sl mio rientro quante volte l' ho trovato così .
Ma forse la colpa è mia che no l!ho saputo respinsabilizzare. 
Adesso da quando  è andato via di casa, vuole recuperare il rapporto con il bimbo e lo porta fuori, al parco, al ristorante, giocano d fanno le costruzioni  . 
Mi dà piacere per mio figlio ma fa tanta rabbia, se svesse fatti qualcosa anche quando eravamo insieme forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamente .
È comunque essere genitore non è per me dolo giocarci qualche pomeriggio s settimana ci sono anche le responsabilità.
Per il dormire, fino ad un anno e mezzo sono dtata metodica, ogni volta che si svegliava, lo prendevo,lo allattavo e li timettevo nel suo letto. 
Mi alzavo comunque sempre io. 
Poi una sera, sfinita, perché mio figlio, come tanti altri, ha avuto periodo in cui si svegliava anche 1o volte a notte fino a due anni e mezzo, l' ho preso e i detti al mio compagno ti prego, sono sfinita, quando si riaffermerà riportalo tu nel suo letto" 
Ci diamo addormentati tutti e la mattina il bimbo era ancora con noi nel letto. 
Da quella bokta è stata la disfatta, il bimbo ha cominciato a stare sempre di più nel inostri letto e lui pian piano si è spuntato stabilmente nel divano. 
E da lì poi ha trovato terreni fertile per vojtivsre ke fate frequentazioni con chat e messaggi vari


----------



## Charly (13 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi porti a pensare che il mondo sia davvero incredibilmente vario...un uomo che è appena diventato padre si riesce a comportare in un modo simile. Sono allucinato.
> 
> Non ti sei persa niente, anzi. :up:
> 
> Lui avrà tutta la vita per sbattere la testa al muro, appena comprenderà cosa diamine si è giocato.


 Ma guarda per il momento non sembra proprio capire cosa ha distrutto e cosa ha perso , minimizza tutto dicendo che tanto non sismi i primi be gli ultimi che si separano e che il bimbo se diamo bravi non ne soffrirà 
In questo momento sono ottanta s pensare che non si pentirà mai di ciò che ha fatto, di aver distrutto una famiglia, anzi due, perché anche l' amante era do usata con due figli ed ha mandato via il marito e si sta separando


----------



## Charly (13 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo è il classico che tra vent'anni andrà dal figlio e gli dirà 'ti posso spiegare' quando non c'è niente da spiegare.


Lui continua a dire " ho fatto una cazzata dai basta non devo pagare per tutta la vita " 
A parte che ha fatto una enorme cazzata che è durata mesi e dura tutt' ora è la cosa peggiore è l' inganno ripetuto nei miei confronti e la mancanza di attenzioni per mostro figlio . 
Poi non capisce l' entità di quelli che ha fatto? Quelli che ha fatto cambia ke nostre vite per sempre .


----------



## Charly (13 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Pensavo a questo genere di cose...quella gente che dopo aver fatto sputare sangue pensa di essere in diritto di presentarsi per chiedere perdono.
> 
> Piu lontano se ne va, meglio è per chiunque.


Ma se arrivasse a chiedere perdono sarebbe già molto. 
Stasera l' ho sentito per accordarci per venire a prendere il bambino domani ed ha cominciato a farneticare frasi tipo " eh sai fuori il mondo fa schifo" " si trova solo merda, difficile trovare persone intelligenti " 
" ti sto intelligente perché sei stata con 'me tanto anni' " ho visto che hai cambiato la foto del profilo FB, allora stai meglio, hai voglia di nuovo di metterti in gioco " 
Io non ho detto niente ma qui li scrivo ma vaffanculo va ! 
Cosa c' entra una foto su FB con la vita reflex e con quelli che provo! 
Stasera sono uscita in pi con un' amica e anche se la serata è stata piacevole, una profonda tristezza mi attanaglia,


----------



## Skorpio (13 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Charly ha detto:


> Riguardo proprio si primi tempi, avendo avuto un cesareo, mi ha aiutato, parlo del primo mese, poi è stato sempre più difficile organizzarsi insieme.
> C'è da dire che io ho avuto una gravidanza difficile, e quando e' nato il bimbo ero piuttosto ansiosa, non sapevo bene come muovermi, e lui nemmeno, quindi i primi tempi sono stati duri, lui da solo no, poco e niente, non faceva nulla da solo con il bimbo.
> Se era necessario gli cambiava il pannolino, preparava la passata di verdure, andava a fare la spesa o in farmacia, cos'è pratiche, maga avuto difficoltà ad instaurare un legame con il piccolo.
> E nonostante questo il piccoli boh vuole bene e lui crede di no.
> ...


Grazie, Charly..


----------



## Charly (13 Maggio 2016)

Scusate, ho bisogno di sfogarmi, oggi il mio ex è venuto per vedere il bimbo, io stavo per uscire per andare al lavoro, ha iniziato a parlare che vorrebbe andare ad un concerto ma non trova chi lo accompagni ed io, siccome anche stamattina mi hanno riferito che pure stanotte era a casa della sua donna,perché ora non è più amante, noi siamo ognuno per conto suo, glie l' ho detto.
Lui ha negato ed io ho dato in escandescenza perché mi dà fastidio che ancora debba negare l' evidenza, poi mi vuol far credere che non ci va aletto, ma io ho visto dei messaggi dove raccontano per filo e per segno quello che fanno quando si incontrano. 
Da lì è partita una filippica dove dice che mi vuole bene, che vorrebbe avere un buon rapporto con me, mi ha chiesto scusa di come si è comportato, che ha avuto due mesi in cui era fuori di se. 
È io stupida che lo sto anche ad ascoltare e in alcuni momenti mi illudo che ci sia del vero nelle sue parole. 
Appena sono uscita di casa mi sono fermata un attimo fuori ed ho sentito che si è attaccato al telefono e diceva " amore, mi hanno visto anche ieri che entravo da te, lei mi ha infamato un po' che palle, .... " e se la ridevano . 
Io quando dico che non c'è la sto facendo purtroppo ho ragione 
Perché non basta essere andati dall' avvocato se subisco ancora  le sue manipolazioni, se gli permetto di farmi soffrire, se sto ad ascoltarlo quando so già che mente
Se sono ancora lì così a sperare che arrivi il giorno in cui mi dirà la verità 
Se non l' ha detta prima, se non ha avuto rispetto di me prima, come potrà averlo ora ? 
Devo veramente troncare le conversazioni e limitare i discorsi al bambino 
Mi fa ancora troppo soffrire. 
Mi faccio rabbia per questa mia debolezza 
Scusate lo sfogo 
Mi sento così giù, così vulnerabile .


----------



## Ridosola (13 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Scusate, ho bisogno di sfogarmi, oggi il mio ex è venuto per vedere il bimbo, io stavo per uscire per andare al lavoro, ha iniziato a parlare che vorrebbe andare ad un concerto ma non trova chi lo accompagni ed io, siccome anche stamattina mi hanno riferito che pure stanotte era a casa della sua donna,perché ora non è più amante, noi siamo ognuno per conto suo, glie l' ho detto.
> Lui ha negato ed io ho dato in escandescenza perché mi dà fastidio che ancora debba negare l' evidenza, poi mi vuol far credere che non ci va aletto, ma io ho visto dei messaggi dove raccontano per filo e per segno quello che fanno quando si incontrano.
> Da lì è partita una filippica dove dice che mi vuole bene, che vorrebbe avere un buon rapporto con me, mi ha chiesto scusa di come si è comportato, che ha avuto due mesi in cui era fuori di se.
> È io stupida che lo sto anche ad ascoltare e in alcuni momenti mi illudo che ci sia del vero nelle sue parole.
> ...


Charly...
Non credo ti faccia bene essere informata di quello che fa della sua vita, almeno finchè non si tratta di qualcosa che possa avere influenza su vostro figlio. Immagino quanto sia forte il desiderio di sapere, ma non sei ancora pronta.
Lui sta tranquillamente andando avanti, senza di te ... perchè è evidente, sta bene come sta, mi pare anzi che il fatto di essere stato scoperto nel suo tradimento lo abbia  "liberato" dal vostro legame ed ora si stia vivendo in  spensieratezza la sua nuova storia.
Mi dispiace se sembro un pò dura, ma è quello che vedo da ciò che racconti...
Non dargli un'importanza che non merita permettendogli di abbatterti! Fatti forza, tenta di raccogliere i tuoi pezzi, e guarda avanti anche tu. Se anche il vostro matrimonio è finito, TU NON SEI FINITA!


----------



## Skorpio (13 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Charly ha detto:


> Scusate, ho bisogno di sfogarmi, oggi il mio ex è venuto per vedere il bimbo, io stavo per uscire per andare al lavoro, ha iniziato a parlare che vorrebbe andare ad un concerto ma non trova chi lo accompagni ed io, siccome anche stamattina mi hanno riferito che pure stanotte era a casa della sua donna,perché ora non è più amante, noi siamo ognuno per conto suo, glie l' ho detto.
> Lui ha negato ed io ho dato in escandescenza perché mi dà fastidio che ancora debba negare l' evidenza, poi mi vuol far credere che non ci va aletto, ma io ho visto dei messaggi dove raccontano per filo e per segno quello che fanno quando si incontrano.
> Da lì è partita una filippica dove dice che mi vuole bene, che vorrebbe avere un buon rapporto con me, mi ha chiesto scusa di come si è comportato, che ha avuto due mesi in cui era fuori di se.
> È io stupida che lo sto anche ad ascoltare e in alcuni momenti mi illudo che ci sia del vero nelle sue parole.
> ...


fai bene a sfogarti Charly... 

guarda.. io penso che alla fine sai.. anche lui in fondo non sia finito in buone mani.... 

perché se come hai detto nel tuo post iniziale: 
Poco più di un mese fa la doccia fredda, lo sento bisbigliare al telefono e sento che dice " lo schifo è che il fine settimana lo dobbiamo passare con le nostre famiglie invece vorremmo stare insieme"

e dopo nemmeno un mese questa donna con marito e 2 figli si è già organizzata in casa propria, lasciando baracca e burattini, e ospita tuo marito una notte, credo proprio che in fin dei conti non sia una grandissima persona, sai..?

vedrai.. ogni cosa a suo tempo...  abbi fiducia, che tutti i nodi prima o poi verranno al pettine! :up:
e avrai le tue possibilità di rivincita..!


----------



## Ridosola (13 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> fai bene a sfogarti Charly...
> 
> guarda.. io penso che alla fine sai.. anche lui in fondo non sia finito in buone mani....
> 
> ...


Di questo sono convinta anch'io!


----------



## Ross (13 Maggio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Di questo sono convinta anch'io!


Tempo al tempo Charly...fatti coraggio, tira fuori gli artigli e combatti con tutta la forza che hai in corpo.

Lui...inqualificabile, ha avuto la donna che merita.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tempo al tempo Charly...fatti coraggio, tira fuori gli artigli e combatti con tutta la forza che hai in corpo.
> 
> Lui...inqualificabile, ha avuto la donna che merita.


.. sicuramente una donna che ha infinite capacità organizzative, se in meno di un mese pianta di punto in bianco famiglia con figli e si trova un appartamento proprio, lo arreda, vi si trasferisce, e dove riceve comodamente il suo nuovo uomo.....

E in tutto questo, ha anche trovato il tempo di far pubblicità diffusa a tutto questo ambaradan, dato che la nostra amica Charly lo è perfino venuta a sapere...


----------



## Charly (14 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. sicuramente una donna che ha infinite capacità organizzative, se in meno di un mese pianta di punto in bianco famiglia con figli e si trova un appartamento proprio, lo arreda, vi si trasferisce, e dove riceve comodamente il suo nuovo uomo.....
> 
> E in tutto questo, ha anche trovato il tempo di far pubblicità diffusa a tutto questo ambaradan, dato che la nostra amica Charly lo è perfino venuta a sapere...


Non ha cambiato casa lei, ha mandato via il marito, e il mio ex compagno gli va in casa di notte, come un ladro, quando i figli non ci sono, ma a volte è successo anche che ci fossero i figli in casa  che dormivano. 
Questa per me è una cosa gravissima, soprattutto per una madre che per il suo piacere non protegge i suoi figli . 
Comunque grazie per le vostre parole. 
So che devo essere combattiva, voglio farcela !


----------



## Ross (14 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Non ha cambiato casa lei, ha mandato via il marito, e il mio ex compagno gli va in casa di notte, come un ladro, quando i figli non ci sono, ma a volte è successo anche che ci fossero i figli in casa  che dormivano.
> Questa per me è una cosa gravissima, soprattutto per una madre che per il suo piacere non protegge i suoi figli .
> Comunque grazie per le vostre parole.
> So che devo essere combattiva, voglio farcela !


Devi essere combattiva, anche molto incazzata se ti riesce!

Gente molto piccola e meschina, da quanto racconti. 

Il tempo è galantuomo: avranno quel che meritano.


----------



## Carola (14 Maggio 2016)

So che è difficilissimo ma vai oltre, ignoralo
E 'unica arma contro certi dementi


----------



## Skorpio (14 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Charly ha detto:


> Non ha cambiato casa lei, ha mandato via il marito, e il mio ex compagno gli va in casa di notte, come un ladro, quando i figli non ci sono, ma a volte è successo anche che ci fossero i figli in casa  che dormivano.
> Questa per me è una cosa gravissima, soprattutto per una madre che per il suo piacere non protegge i suoi figli .
> Comunque grazie per le vostre parole.
> So che devo essere combattiva, voglio farcela !


Si.. Direi che è una cosa molto grave, forse ancora peggio che esser andata lei via di casa...
Coraggio!
Hai mai pensato di incontrare e parlare con il marito di quella donna.. ? Cosi, come solidarietà tra persone mollate su due piedi che in questa brutta situazione stanno subendo tutto questo..?

Vi siete cercati in qualche modo in questo periodo?....


----------



## Charly (14 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. Direi che è una cosa molto grave, forse ancora peggio che esser andata lei via di casa...
> Coraggio!
> Hai mai pensato di incontrare e parlare con il marito di quella donna.. ? Cosi, come solidarietà tra persone mollate su due piedi che in questa brutta situazione stanno subendo tutto questo..?
> 
> Vi siete cercati in qualche modo in questo periodo?....


Il marito di lei non sa che sua moglie l' ha mandato via di casa, lei gli ha detto che si è accorta di non amarla più, e lui invece sta cercando di riavvicinarsi 
Io ho pensato tante volte di contattarlo ma alla fine non me la sono sentita 
All' inizio quando non si erano ancora lasciati ho pensato fosse meglio non dire, magari rimanevano insieme 
Ora non so, ho anche pAura di ritorsioni legali se lo faccio, in fondo ora sono liberi i due amanti non sono più amanti 
Non so 
Però che lei ne esca pulita mi scoccia parecchio


----------



## Charly (14 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Il marito di lei non sa che sua moglie l' ha mandato via di casa, lei gli ha detto che si è accorta di non amarla più, e lui invece sta cercando di riavvicinarsi
> Io ho pensato tante volte di contattarlo ma alla fine non me la sono sentita
> All' inizio quando non si erano ancora lasciati ho pensato fosse meglio non dire, magari rimanevano insieme
> Ora non so, ho anche pAura di ritorsioni legali se lo faccio, in fondo ora sono liberi i due amanti non sono più amanti
> ...


Scusate era 
Non sa che l' ha mandato via per un' altro uomo
Io ancora non riesco ad accettare che mi abbia trattata così, usata sfruttata, mi ha raccontato bugie enormi e adesso, tutto quello che avrei desiderato mi desse, lo regala sf un' altra che ama come non ha mai amato me


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Scusate era
> Non sa che l' ha mandato via per un' altro uomo
> Io ancora non riesco ad accettare che mi abbia trattata così, usata sfruttata, mi ha raccontato bugie enormi e adesso, tutto quello che avrei desiderato mi desse, lo regala sf un' altra che ama come non ha mai amato me


Informare l"ex marito mi sembra il minimo sindacale...


----------



## Skorpio (16 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Informare l"ex marito mi sembra il minimo sindacale...


.. Si..
Speriamo anche che si informi da solo, magari.. Dopo esser stato sbattuto fuori di casa sua con dei figli dall' oggi 
Al domani...

Ho fiducia nel genere umano..


----------



## Charly (19 Maggio 2016)

scusate tutti ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi
Oggi ho visto il mio ex 
Purtroppo io continuo a star male per lui 
Oggi ha iniziato a dire che si vergogna di quello che ha fatto, che ha sbagliato, che non mi meritavo tutto questo, che non se lo perdonerà mai di avermi trattato così,  che non sa neanche lui perché ha agito così, che lui non è innamorato dell'altra donna è che non la vede più 
E io come una cretina che vorrei davvero credergli 
Poi gira l' angolo e lo becco che scrive di nuovo all' altra 
Che pena mi faccio 
Non ne uscirò mai 
Non so cosa sia forse veramente li amavo più di quanto ne fossi consapevole 
O forse è solo dipendenza 
Non lo so 
Ma stasera mi manca addirittura, mi manca il niente, perché ultimamente nulla mi dava, ma stasera è così, vorrei abbracciarlo e crede veramente in quelli che dice 
Ma non posso farlo 
La realtà è un' altra ed io la conosco e non posso fare finta di niente


----------



## Ross (19 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> scusate tutti ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi
> Oggi ho visto il mio ex
> Purtroppo io continuo a star male per lui
> Oggi ha iniziato a dire che si vergogna di quello che ha fatto, che ha sbagliato, che non mi meritavo tutto questo, che non se lo perdonerà mai di avermi trattato così,  che non sa neanche lui perché ha agito così, che lui non è innamorato dell'altra donna è che non la vede più
> ...


Esiste pure chi si pente davvero e torna sulla retta via eh...
Devi capire se sia così nel suo caso.

Il neretto: che vuol dire? Hai letto il suo telefono mentre scriveva?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Charly ha detto:


> scusate tutti ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi
> Oggi ho visto il mio ex
> Purtroppo io continuo a star male per lui
> Oggi ha iniziato a dire che si vergogna di quello che ha fatto, che ha sbagliato, che non mi meritavo tutto questo, che non se lo perdonerà mai di avermi trattato così,  che non sa neanche lui perché ha agito così, che lui non è innamorato dell'altra donna è che non la vede più
> ...


Via su.. È già pentito...
E ci sta che il marito dell altra sia sulla via del trionfale rientro a casa..

È finita la bufera!

Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Esiste pure chi si pente davvero e torna sulla retta via eh...
> Devi capire se sia così nel suo caso.
> 
> Il neretto: che vuol dire? Hai letto il suo telefono mentre scriveva?


Mi associo alla tua domanda, che ritengo fondamentale, per capire


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi associo alla tua domanda, che ritengo fondamentale, per capire


Ma è chiaro.. Lui si è allontanato e ha visto che scriveva alla altra le solite sconcerie...
Più chiaro di cosi...


----------



## bettypage (19 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro.. Lui si è allontanato e ha visto che scriveva alla altra le solite sconcerie...
> Più chiaro di cosi...


E passi ipotizzare il mittente del messaggio ma pure il contenuto?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> E passi ipotizzare il mittente del messaggio ma pure il contenuto?


... beh.. aguzzando un po' la vista....


----------



## bettypage (19 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... beh.. aguzzando un po' la vista....


O tipo gli occhiali che vendevano su cioè che indossandoli vedevi la persona nuda


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> O tipo gli occhiali che vendevano su cioè che indossandoli vedevi la persona nuda


io credo che sia andata così...
lui ha girato l'angolo e subito si è fermato.. e si è messo a smanettare sul cellulare..
lei gli si è avvicinata e ha sbirciato...  si è soffermata lì qualche secondo e ha letto

e ha visto tutto

ma forse è una ipotesi, magari usa occhiali particolari... non so..

trovo corretto comunque non farne pubblicità sul sito di questi occhiali.... andrebbero a ruba


----------



## bettypage (19 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io credo che sia andata così...
> lui ha girato l'angolo e subito si è fermato.. e si è messo a smanettare sul cellulare..
> lei gli si è avvicinata e ha sbirciato...  si è soffermata lì qualche secondo e ha letto
> 
> ...


Forse


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Forse


però.. a parte questi dettagli di nessun rilievo, credo che l'importante sia che il marito mostri rilevanti segnali di pentimento... forse si sta rendendo davvero conto di quello che ha fatto... 
ci ha messo anche poco a rendersene conto.. per la verità.. 

meglio così no..? tutto grasso che cola...


----------



## bettypage (19 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> però.. a parte questi dettagli di nessun rilievo, credo che l'importante sia che il marito mostri rilevanti segnali di pentimento... forse si sta rendendo davvero conto di quello che ha fatto...
> ci ha messo anche poco a rendersene conto.. per la verità..
> 
> meglio così no..? tutto grasso che cola...


Sono una romanticona adoro gli happy and


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Sono una romanticona adoro gli happy and


a chi lo dici.... io vivo tutto dentro... e sono felice del benessere degli altri. mi piace.

speriamo bene.. aspettiamo aggiornamenti da Charly... ho già pronti i fazzoletti di carta...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Esiste pure chi si pente davvero e torna sulla retta via eh...
> Devi capire se sia così nel suo caso.
> 
> Il neretto: che vuol dire? Hai letto il suo telefono mentre scriveva?


Certo Ross ma da una serie di indizi NON sembra questo il caso.
Peraltro, o il pentimento è immediato oppure la via del pentimento è lunga parecchio.


----------



## Ross (19 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro.. Lui si è allontanato e ha visto che scriveva alla altra le solite sconcerie...
> Più chiaro di cosi...



Tutta questa chiarezza a me non sembra ci sia. Ha un binocolo, occhi a raggi fotonici, è solo una supposizione, si è impossessata del cellulare e ha controllato?

Tante possibilità che aprono svariati scenari, non trovi?


----------



## Ross (19 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo Ross ma da una serie di indizi NON sembra questo il caso.
> Peraltro, o il pentimento è immediato oppure la via del pentimento è lunga parecchio.


Non so jim...credo ci sia pure chi necessiti tempo per elaborare quanto ha combinato. 

Per mettere tutto accuratamente sul piatto della bilancia e valutare...all'inizio è panico, poi sentimenti più autentici.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Tutta questa chiarezza a me non sembra ci sia. Ha un binocolo, occhi a raggi fotonici, è solo una supposizione, si è impossessata del cellulare e ha controllato?
> 
> Tante possibilità che aprono svariati scenari, non trovi?


Che non ci abbia capito in piffero..?
A me sembrava chiaro che si era pentito, ma che ogni tanto smanettava col cellulare...
Mi sa che Betty mi ha portato fuori strada....


----------



## Carola (19 Maggio 2016)

Sei sicura messaggiasse davvero con la tipa ?


----------



## bettypage (19 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che non ci abbia capito in piffero..?
> A me sembrava chiaro che si era pentito, ma che ogni tanto smanettava col cellulare...
> Mi sa che Betty mi ha portato fuori strada....


No è che non mi quadra ma io sono una cervellotica non faccio testo


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> No è che non mi quadra ma io sono una cervellotica non faccio testo


Eh lo so.. Ma leggendo te a me invece quadrava tutto........
Comunque, lui è pentito, almeno su questo ci ho preso????


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> scusate tutti ma ho bisogno di sfogarmiOggi ho visto il mio ex Purtroppo io continuo a star male per lui Oggi ha iniziato a dire che si vergogna di quello che ha fatto, che ha sbagliato, che non mi meritavo tutto questo, che non se lo perdonerà mai di avermi trattato così,  che non sa neanche lui perché ha agito così, che lui non è innamorato dell'altra donna è che non la vede più E io come una cretina che vorrei davvero credergli Poi gira l' angolo e lo becco che scrive di nuovo all' altra Che pena mi faccio Non ne uscirò mai Non so cosa sia forse veramente li amavo più di quanto ne fossi consapevole O forse è solo dipendenza Non lo so Ma stasera mi manca addirittura, mi manca il niente, perché ultimamente nulla mi dava, ma stasera è così, vorrei abbracciarlo e crede veramente in quelli che dice Ma non posso farlo La realtà è un' altra ed io la conosco e non posso fare finta di niente


Mi dispiace per come ti senti, ma e' normale.  Un matrimonio a rotoli non puo' che far star male, ma non ti manca il lui che si e' rivelato, ti manca quello che speravi che fosse.  Attenta a non farti fregare  dai rimpianti e dalla  solitudine.  Forza.  Con lui devi parlare il minimo indispensabile e solo del figlio.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per come ti senti, ma e' normale.  Un matrimonio a rotoli non puo' che far star male, ma non ti manca il lui che si e' rivelato, ti manca quello che speravi che fosse.  Attenta a non farti fregare  dai rimpianti e dalla  solitudine.  Forza.  Con lui devi parlare il minimo indispensabile e solo del figlio.


Io invece a questo punto qui sento che invece il marito si è pentito davvero, e sono tornati insieme felici più di prima..
E magari anche l amante ha richiamato suo marito a casa e tutto si è risistemato..

Sarà che stamani vedo tutto rose e fiori...

E magari questa domenica vanno tutti assieme le due famiglie a fare una girata insieme.. Chissà.. Sarebbe bello

Crepi il pessimismo!


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io invece a questo punto qui sento che invece il marito si è pentito davvero, e sono tornati insieme felici più di prima..
> E magari anche l amante ha richiamato suo marito a casa e tutto si è risistemato..
> 
> Sarà che stamani vedo tutto rose e fiori...
> ...



SBAGLIEREBBE lei  per la seconda volta, e tra qualche anno sarebbe peggio.

Qui il tradimento e' l'ultimo problema.

Sempre sbagliato, ma si puo' fare senza offendere il coniuge e la famiglia.


----------



## Charly (22 Maggio 2016)

ciao a tutti !!!
Scusate la latitanza ma è stata una settimana davvero infernale
Sono stata malissimo 
Andiamo per gradi e cercherò di soddisfare tutti i vostri quesiti 
Per quanto riguarda il fatto dei messaggi
Eravamo alla festa dell'unità asilo del bambino 
Invece di lasciarmi serena 
Tutto il tempo mi ha intrattenuto con i discorsi sul pentimento 
Però attenzione, io che sono vulnerabile in questo momento, quando ho sentito quelle parole, mi si è aperto il cuore, però analizzandole a freddo, lui ha sottolineato che ha sbagliato il modo in cui ha fatto le cose, ma non ha mai nemmeno all'uso al fatto di bart tornare sui suoi passi . 
Comunque, come alcuni di voi hanno ipotizzato, lui si è allontanato, io da lontano ho visto che smanettavi al cellulare e mi sono avvicinata da dietro, senza Che lui se ne accorgesse,  e sono riuscita a vedere che i messaggi se li scambiava con lei su messenger, non ho dubbi, compare nome e cognome e foto del profilo. 
Non sono ovviamente riuscita a leggere il contenuto ma ho visto faccine con occhi a cuore ..,.
E mi aveva appena detto che lei non la vedeva ne sentiva più 
Fra l' altro, mi hanno riferito di nuovo di averlo visto venerdi sera ( la festa c' è stata mercoledì ) andare a casa di lei verso  le 9.30
Poi non so esattamente ma sono passata davanti a casa sua alla mattina presto e la macchina non c' era ancora 
Io venerdì mi sono incontrata con un' amica comune la quale mi ha detto che lui aveva ri cominciato a fumare quando ancora stavano insieme, rispetto a tutte le bugie che mi ha detto, sarebbe nulla, poi mi ha detto anche che lui avrebbe detto chesa che non mi ama più da 5 anni . Sabato mattina quando l' ho visto, visto che con me  lui si lamenta solo, e come al solito mi dice che sta male che ha il catarro, io gli ho detto " data perché hai ricominciato a fumare " e di li abbiamo discusso . 
Gli ho mandato alla sera un messaggio dicendogli che non dobbiamo discutere più davanti al bimbo, e lui è ripartito con i messaggi tipi che sono una grande donna, che non devo pensare che per 15 anni lui ha bluffato ( se dice così, a me viene da pensare proprio il contrario ) e cose del genere 
Domenica mattina torna per prendere il bambino e ricomincia a lagnarsi stavolta per i soldi, dicendo che non è la fa, che non arriva a fine mese che con i trecento euro  che mi dà non c'è la fa . 
Non ha ancora capito che sono soldi per il mantenimento di suo figlio, che comunque spendeva anche prima.
Alche io mi arrabbio perché se non c'è la da lui, io che prendo meno di stipendio e mi devo pagare le bollette da sola, cosa che lui invece non fa perché stando da suo babbo le bollette don pagate con i soldi del babbo, allora io mi devo sparare ??
In tutto questo ho anche scoperto che stanno cercando un modo per uscire puliti da tutto questo e venire allo scoperto 
Da un amico ho saputo che lui ha chiesto ad un altro amico, che conosce anche lei, di presentargli qualcuno visto che con me la storia sarebbe irrecuperabile, l' altro ha fatto alcuni nomi fra cui quello della tipai. Questione, dicendo sai si è separata dal marito da poco. 
E lui, dai dai organizza con lei presentamela mi faresti un gran favore. 
Fatto sta che questo soggetto ha organizzato una cena, taggando  nomi di suoi amici tra cui mio marito e la sua amante ,emettendo lista di Facebook . 
Così secondo i due amanti diabolici, potrebbero dire di esteri conosciuti li. 
Non capisco il perché, visto che io so tutto e io marito lì sa bene 
Forse per il marito di lei che han Laura poi non voglia dare i soldini ??
In ogni cado io dono s pezzi 
Non riesco a capacitarmi di tutto questo 
Del fatto che ami un' altra con così tanta determinazione, del fatto di essere stata vidi stupida, di tutte le bugie ..,,
Io mi impegno ma il pensiero è sempre e solo li 
Cerco di uscire ma è difficile l' organizzazione del bambino. 
Lui vorrebbe che ogni volta che esco li avvisassi e lo facessi venite s tenere il bimbo ma io non ci riesco, non mi va che sappia quando esco, dove vago con chi è anche ora torno, non li va di vederlo e non li ti averlo in casa.
Per adesso non riesco a fare diversamente, forse più avanti cambierà ,non so ditemi voi,
Comunque mi stanno tornando i sensi di colpa, il senso di inadeguatezza elenco che se non sono riuscita nemmeno s tenermi un omuncolo così , figuriamoci se toys oro hai ad avere una relazione con uomo migliore.
Poi pensate, non li ha mai fatto il regalo di compleanno negli ultimi anni, ieri se ne è e chiedendomi cosa mi deve raggelare per il mio compleanno che è fra poco .....boh 
Non capisco, sembra che mi debba leccare il culo per qualche motivo che mi oscuro .... Fate luce voi vi prego !
Io non ci capisco più niente


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2016)

Mi sembra a dir poco ridicolo l'incontro per conoscere una con cui gia' scopa.

Una ragione in piup per mandarlo affanculo. 

SUI 300 euro, che gia' sono pochissimi, non cedere.

Anzi, ritengo che i tribunale dovrebbe passarti qualcosa in piu'.  

UN mio parente ha dovuto dare il 50%  del reddito non avendo altri impegni famigliari per un solo figlio.

CERCA di arrivare in fretta alla separazione legale e non sognati proprio di informarlo ogni volta che esci, ma stiamo scherzando?

DA COME LO DESCRIVI non hai perso molto.  Non e' colpa tua, capita a tutti di non riuscire a capire chi frequentiamo,  oppure ci si convince di poterlo migliorare amandolo, invece si viene ripagati malamente.


----------



## Charly (22 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi sembra a dir poco ridicolo l'incontro per conoscere una con cui gia' scopa.
> 
> Una ragione in piup per mandarlo affanculo.
> 
> ...


Lo so hai ragione 
Ma lui riesce ancora a ferirmi 
Purtroppo ho letto altri messaggi, 
Aveva lasciato il Cell al bimbo per vedere un ' app 
Io sono tornata e visto che lui era in bagno non ho resistito 
Ho letto che scrive a lei che non è affatto pentito di aver chiuso la storia con me, comuneue vadano le cose tra loro, che non è pentito di ciò che ha fatto 
Mi ha trattato proprio come una scarpa vecchia 
Anzi peggio, io quando sono costretta a buttare un paio di scarpe sono dispiaciuta 
Per l'udienza in tribunale spero si faccia il prima possibile e che non mi faccia problemi 
Mi han detto ci vorranno almeno due mesetti
Però leggere nero su bianco che a lui non importa nulla di me fa ancora male 
Ormai so che a me mente sempre , ma perché, per quale motivo raccontarmi tutti quelle cazzate sul pentimento, che si sente uomo di merda, che non si perdonerà mai .,. Poi a lei dice tutto il contrario 
Purtroppo questa situazione mi sta togliendo il sonno le energie e sto diventando sempre più nervosa e purtroppo ne paga le forse mio figlio quando sono nervosa, perché ho molta meno pazienza
Questo non è giusto


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Lo so hai ragione
> Ma lui riesce ancora a ferirmi
> Purtroppo ho letto altri messaggi,
> Aveva lasciato il Cell al bimbo per vedere un ' app
> ...


Prima considerazione : un uomo che agisce così ambiguamente, è una fortuna che stia uscendo dalla tua vita 
seconda considerazione : questa sua ambiguità e un suo problema, non lasciarti travolgere dalla sua nadefuatezza, soprattutto  per tuo figlio 
ciao


----------



## Charly (22 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prima considerazione : un uomo che agisce così ambiguamente, è una fortuna che stia uscendo dalla tua vita
> seconda considerazione : questa sua ambiguità e un suo problema, non lasciarti travolgere dalla sua nadefuatezza, soprattutto  per tuo figlio
> ciao


Hai ragione 
Quanto hai ragione 
Ma quanto fa male essere trattati così 
Anche se fatico a vedere per me qualcosa di bello per il futuro 
Voglio avere la forza di riacquistare un mio equilibrio per me è mio figlio 
Vorrei anche fare un po di vita sociale 
Mai il bimbo risente molto della mia assenza la sera in questo momento 
Ogni sera prima di andare a letto mi chiede 
Na tu vai via stasera ???
Perché se vai via io sonobmolto triste e nessuno mi può capire 
Ho provato ad uscire dopo averlo messo a letto ma non   Sempre funziona  e dopo sono strilli
Vive so da ad uscire co


----------



## patroclo (23 Maggio 2016)

......solo una cosa: smettila di ascoltare amici, amici degli amici, facebook ,ecc. ecc. ..... ti stai solo facendo del male.
Te ne stai liberando e questao ( al di la del dolore inevitabile) è una gran cosa. un abbraccio


----------



## Charly (23 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ......solo una cosa: smettila di ascoltare amici, amici degli amici, facebook ,ecc. ecc. ..... ti stai solo facendo del male.
> Te ne stai liberando e questao ( al di la del dolore inevitabile) è una gran cosa. un abbraccio


Cosa vuoi che ti dica
Hai perfettamente ragione 
Solo che non riesco 
Vorrei avere un interruttore 
Fare click e staccare con tutto questo schifo


----------



## disincantata (25 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> Quanto hai ragione
> Ma quanto fa male essere trattati così
> Anche se fatico a vedere per me qualcosa di bello per il futuro
> ...



Scusa ma se esci a chi lo lasci? Come mai si sente solo se lo addormenti?


----------



## Charly (26 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma se esci a chi lo lasci? Come mai si sente solo se lo addormenti?


Mi rendo conto di avere scritto male e in modo confuso 
Le poche  volte che sono uscita l' ho lasciato con mia madre 
Cerco di addormentarlo prima di uscire così non piange se mi Vede andare via
Però a volte non vuole fornire o si addormenta e si risveglia prima che io sia uscita 
Per cui mi sento in colpa e mi dispiace di creare disagio a lui


----------



## disincantata (26 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto di avere scritto male e in modo confuso
> Le poche  volte che sono uscita l' ho lasciato con mia madre
> Cerco di addormentarlo prima di uscire così non piange se mi Vede andare via
> Però a volte non vuole fornire o si addormenta e si risveglia prima che io sia uscita
> Per cui mi sento in colpa e mi dispiace di creare disagio a lui



Devi rilassarti e smetterla di sentirti in colpa, non ne hai.

SE tuo figlio ti vedra' serena e felice lo sara' a sua volta. Anche con la nonna.  NON DEVI USCIRE di nascosto, devi dirglielo e lui deve abituarsi, mica esci tutte le sere.


----------



## Charly (27 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devi rilassarti e smetterla di sentirti in colpa, non ne hai.
> 
> SE tuo figlio ti vedra' serena e felice lo sara' a sua volta. Anche con la nonna.  NON DEVI USCIRE di nascosto, devi dirglielo e lui deve abituarsi, mica esci tutte le sere.


Hai ragione 
Ieri sera sono uscita più tranquilla 
Non nascondendolo 
È lui mi ha salutato sereno 
Però poi mi ha detto mia mamma che ha fatto un po fatica ad addormentarsi perché voleva aspettarmi sveglio 


Purtroppo la serenità è ancora lontana 
Non riesco a smettere di pensare al passato 
Il mio ex non mi Ischia stare 
Pretende da me cose che io non sono in grado di fare e non voglio fare 
Vorrebbe un rapporto di scambio di opinioni di confronto supporto e aiuto reciproco 
Ma non capisce che se lui non prova più nulla per me 
Non è così per ne nei suoi confronti 
Io soffro molto 
E poi mi ha detto che pensava che a me non importasse nulla di lui e che non avrei sofferto
Quindi ho capito la vastità del mio fallimento nel rapporto 
Gli ho detto che non dobbiamo più parlare se non per questioni pratiche organizzative legate al bimbo 
Allora lui è andato a scrivere ad una mia amica dicendo che bottebbe consigli su cosa fare con me per farmi soffrire il meno possibile 
Ieri mi ha andato un messaggio con un testo di una canzone che sembra una dichiarazione d' amore ( nel finale fa riferimento a quando un giorno saremo di nuovo insieme ) 
Io lascio cadere tutto nel vuoto anche se a fatica 
Anche se il mio cuore si illude 
Ma so che la sua relazione continua e l' ha finalmente ammesso  anche lui 
Per cui nulla di quello che dice o fa può avere senso 
Solo quello di continuare a ferirmi 
Sono a terra 
Invece di migliorare sto sempre peggio 
Faccio un passo avanti e tre indietro 
Sento di aver sbagliato tutto e di non avere avuto la possibilità di recuperare 
Cosa che io invece a lui ho consentito innumerevoli volte 
E non riesco a rassegnarmi che 15 anni insieme siamo per lui stati cancellati in un secondo 
Mi ha anche detto che il marito della sua donna la tradiva e che lei si è vendicata così è che io pago per tutti 
Che però lei ha valutato bene cosa faceva che si amano 
Anche se lui non si rendeva conto di ciò che stava facendo 

Lo so sono noiosa e pesante 
Dovrei smetterla 
Guardare avanti 
Cercare di non curarmi più di lui 
Facile e logico a dirsi 
Un po' meno a farsi


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2016)

SCUSAMI ma a me il tuo ex marito sembra davvero infantile.

Dal voler far credere agli amici sia colpa tua la separazione, al farsi presentare l'amante per finta, essendo appunto gia' intimi, al chiedere ad altri cosa puo' fare per te.

PER TE puo' solo passarti gli alimenti senza  recriminare, e piu' di quello che hai scritto, essere presente per vostro figlio quando serve, tenerlo nelle giornate stabilite.  Poi lasciarti in pace.

Devi smettere di pensare a lui.  Errori ne facciamo tutti, e' inutile recriminare su quello che poteva essere e non e' stato.

Pensa a è stessa, a tuo figlio, al tuo lavoro, e cerca  di ritagliarti qualche spazio per uscire, svagarsi,  ma senza MAI trascurare tu figlio, per lui ma anche per te un domani,  te ne pentiresti. Un figlio sereno sara'  un  bel vivere per entrambi.

Vivi al meglio giorno per giorno.

Cerca di affrettare le pratiche burocratiche per la separazione legale tutelandoti  e nell'interesse di vostro figlio.

Cancella il tuo ex marito per tutti gli errori, tuoi e suoi soprattutto.  Consideralo solo il padre di tuo figlio, fuori dalla tua vita  intima.


----------



## Ross (28 Maggio 2016)

Non negarti la tua dose di dolore...metti in conto che starai male e a lungo. La fine di un amore va metabolizzata e non negata.

Nei giorni più bui cerca di ricordare che comincerai a stare meglio tra qualche tempo. 

Sappi che riuscirai ad uscirne e probabilmente la forza di reagire te la darà proprio tuo figlio.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2016)

Scusa eh, ma quando esci stai bene?
Io non credo.
E allora stai a casa e dai un po' di stabilità alla tua creatura.
Tuo figlio ha bisogno di crearsi le sicurezze di base e non può se non si abitua alla nuova routine senza il padre in casa.
Non è che se per qualche mese ricevi solo qualche amica a casa perdi la vita.
Tu sei stravolta, lo capisco bene, ma il bambino invece deve capire e accettare quanti cambiamenti?

Tornando a te . Cosa cerchi fuori? Questo è il punto.


----------



## spleen (28 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma quando esci stai bene?
> Io non credo.
> E allora stai a casa e dai un po' di stabilità alla tua creatura.
> Tuo figlio ha bisogno di crearsi le sicurezze di base e non può se non si abitua alla nuova routine senza il padre in casa.
> ...


Stordimento?


----------



## Tessa (28 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stordimento?


Anche solo un po' di svago. Di leggerezza. 
Restare da sola in casa non e' il massimo per chi deve riprendersi. 
Anzi puo' essere davvero alienante. In piu' cercare di mostrarsi tranquilli e sereni davanti ai figli, quando dentro si sta malissimo....


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche solo un po' di svago. Di leggerezza.
> Restare da sola in casa non e' il massimo per chi deve riprendersi.
> Anzi puo' essere davvero alienante. In piu' cercare di mostrarsi tranquilli e sereni davanti ai figli, quando dentro si sta malissimo....


Può essere anche alienante cercare svago a tutti i costi; rimane quel fondo di amarezza perenne che inquina ogni tentativo di distrazione e che alla fine dei salmi fa stare anche peggio. Ci vorrebbe uno spazio di decompressione silenzioso, in solitaria o con la presenza solo di qualche persona giusta per poter respirare, riflettere o anche solo stare in silenzio per far decantare quanto sta succedendo. Cercare altro non fa che confondere e complicare quello che rimane della realtà (attenzione al figlio).


----------



## Carola (28 Maggio 2016)

Uso re un po soptutto se con amiche secondo me è un ottima terapia
e mi permetto di suggerire dello sport
Uno sport che ti piaccia e aggregante libera endorfine procura benessere

Provaci

Il tuo ex è un infantile e qnd sarai più lucida lo vedrai X quello che è : un coglione

X adesso è difficile in nome di ciò che è stato
Ma se rileggi con meno partecipazione i suoi atteggiamenti X me lo sia da te 
La tua amica non lo ha mandato a fare in culo?
No?
Dille di pensarci

Ma roba da matti


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stordimento?





Tessa ha detto:


> Anche solo un po' di svago. Di leggerezza.
> Restare da sola in casa non e' il massimo per chi deve riprendersi.
> Anzi puo' essere davvero alienante. In piu' cercare di mostrarsi tranquilli e sereni davanti ai figli, quando dentro si sta malissimo....


Non le ho suggerito di stare in una camera di isolamento.
Ho detto che se vuole frequentare delle amiche, come deve giustamente fare, può anche farlo in casa e dare tranquillità al bambino che ha certamente meno strumenti della madre per ristrutturare le sue sicurezze. Sicuramente il bambino avrà bisogno di qualche mese, non è un gran sacrificio.
Oltretutto anche da un punto di vista meramente utilitaristico, è meglio avere un figlio sereno piuttosto di dovere poi correre ai ripari per anni.
Personalmente ritengo anche improduttivo per se stessi non vivere il dolore e non rielaborarlo, avendone cura, e cercare di distrarsi nella confusione.


----------



## Tessa (28 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le ho suggerito di stare in una camera di isolamento.
> Ho detto che se vuole frequentare delle amiche, come deve giustamente fare, può anche farlo in casa e dare tranquillità al bambino che ha certamente meno strumenti della madre per ristrutturare le sue sicurezze. Sicuramente il bambino avrà bisogno di qualche mese, non è un gran sacrificio.
> Oltretutto anche da un punto di vista meramente utilitaristico, è meglio avere un figlio sereno piuttosto di dovere poi correre ai ripari per anni.
> Personalmente ritengo anche improduttivo per se stessi non vivere il dolore e non rielaborarlo, avendone cura, e cercare di distrarsi nella confusione.


Ma io non ho detto che deve andare in discoteca tutte le sere. 
Ma anche cambiare aria, uscire di casa, andare a un cinema o a casa di amiche aiuta. 
Il bambino e' piccolo, va a letto presto, e lei puo' uscire dopo. 
Meglio abituarlo subito ad avere una madre con i suoi spazi invece. 
Poi si finisce come mia cognata che non puo' lasciare i figli a nessuno perche' senza di lei non si addormentano.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2016)

Vabbè poi non ci stupiamo di quello che succede in adolescenza.
Questo bambino ha 4 anni! Ha visto liti e sparire il padre. Non fa i capricci, ha paura dell'abbandono.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè poi non ci stupiamo di quello che succede in adolescenza.
> Questo bambino ha 4 anni! Ha visto liti e sparire il padre. Non fa i capricci, ha paura dell'abbandono.


La vedo uguale uguale a te.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè poi non ci stupiamo di quello che succede in adolescenza.
> Questo bambino ha 4 anni! Ha visto liti e sparire il padre. Non fa i capricci, ha paura dell'abbandono.


La sana via di mezzo mai? Una sera ogni tanto direi che può solo farle bene soprattutto se esce quando il bimbo dorme.


----------



## Ross (28 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La sana via di mezzo mai? Una sera ogni tanto direi che può solo farle bene soprattutto se esce quando il bimbo dorme.


Ma infatti si. Pienamente d'accordo con Farfie.


----------



## Charly (30 Maggio 2016)

Grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli 
Sono una che si fa mille problemi, soprattutto nei riguardi di mio figlio, 
Forse in questo momento sono così stravolta da non capire cosa è meglio per lui ?
Volevi solo precisare che non sto uscendo assolutamente tutte le sere
Quando esco sono con poche e fidate  amiche 
Un aperitivo massimo una cena 
Non vado certo in discoteca o cose simili 
Uscire mi aiuta un po a credere che la mia vita non è finita 
Che posso ancora avere qualche spazio per me 
Mi sforzo di farlo anche su consiglio dello psicologo che mi segue 
Forse è sbagliato per mio figlio e ci rifletterò 
Certo quando esco devo fare i conti con tutti i problemi organizzativi e soprattutto emotivi che gravitano intorno al mio bambino 
Non vorrei mai creargli dei problemi visto quelli che già gli sta creando il padre 
Avevo problemi anche prima della separazione ad uscire 
Sono ansiosa e mi preoccupi per lui che è a casa e sono dispiaciuta di essere con lui, 
Devo fare i conti con il fatto che magari non essendo del morale giusto 
Ma credo che queste mie difficoltà vadano affrontate 
Forse ho sbagliato il modo ? 
Purtroppo sono fatta male 
Mi faccio dei sensi di colpa per tutto 
In questo momento forse con sono abbastanza lucida per avere un quadro chiaro 
Non so, esistono regione di base da seguire??
Con che frequenza è lecito uscire la sera avendo un Figlio ?
Dove è' consono andare e con chi ??
Mi sono sempre affidata al buon senso ma forse mi sono sbagliata


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

ma sto bambino quanti anni ha?


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma quando esci stai bene?
> Io non credo.
> *E allora stai a casa e dai un po' di stabilità alla tua creatura.
> *Tuo figlio ha bisogno di crearsi le sicurezze di base e non può se non si abitua alla nuova routine senza il padre in casa.
> ...


Perfettamente d'accordo.
Questo è il momento in cui TU devi dimostrare la tua maturità.
Tuo figlio ha perso la presenza di un padre, ora ha solo te.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto che deve andare in discoteca tutte le sere.
> Ma anche cambiare aria, uscire di casa, andare a un cinema o a casa di amiche aiuta.
> *Il bambino e' piccolo, va a letto presto, e lei puo' uscire dopo.
> *Meglio abituarlo subito ad avere una madre con i suoi spazi invece.
> Poi si finisce come mia cognata che non puo' lasciare i figli a nessuno perche' senza di lei non si addormentano.


I bambini a 4 anni si possono svegliare di notte.
In questo momento sta vivendo un trauma importante, l'abbandono del padre.
Non facciamogliene vivere un altro.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

a 4 anni lo credo pure io che sto bimbo sclera senza la mamma.   ma sclererebbe pure se ci fosse ancora il padre.
 [MENTION=6678]Charly[/MENTION], tu puoi contare sui nonni?   almeno dal lato tuo?


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli
> Sono una che si fa mille problemi, soprattutto nei riguardi di mio figlio,
> Forse in questo momento sono così stravolta da non capire cosa è meglio per lui ?
> Volevi solo precisare che non sto uscendo assolutamente tutte le sere
> ...


Non farti prendere dalla disperazione.
Ora tu non sei sola. Hai tuo figlio con te e un ruolo importante, quello di mamma.
Non sottovalutarlo.
Quando sarai più serena - nelle tue condizioni è comprensibile tu non lo sia - e tuo figlio avrà superato il trauma ritroverai la tua vita, sicuramente.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non farti prendere dalla disperazione.
> Ora tu non sei sola. Hai tuo figlio con te e un ruolo importante, quello di mamma.
> Non sottovalutarlo.
> Quando sarai più serena - nelle tue condizioni è comprensibile tu non lo sia - e tuo figlio avrà superato il trauma ritroverai la tua vita, sicuramente.


ma la serenità deve cominciare a recuperarla anche oggi.   la casa non verrà mai su, se non comincia a mettere uno sull'altro i primi mattoni.

chiaro che un bimbo di 4 anni è troppo piccolo per consentirti di ri-avere una vita sessual-sentimental-sociale vera e propria.

ma annullarsi come femmina, non aiuta la mamma ad avere quell'equilibrio necessario per garantire al figlio la possibilità di digerire la nuova situazione.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la serenità deve cominciare a recuperarla anche oggi.   la casa non verrà mai su, se non comincia a mettere uno sull'altro i primi mattoni.
> 
> chiaro che un bimbo di 4 anni è troppo piccolo per consentirti di ri-avere una vita sessual-sentimental-sociale vera e propria.
> 
> ma annullarsi come femmina, non aiuta la mamma ad avere quell'equilibrio necessario per garantire al figlio la possibilità di digerire la nuova situazione.


E' difficile pensare da cosa ripartire.
Io da figlio ho vissuto una situazione simile. 
Posso solo pensare che il soggetto più debole ora è il bimbo piccolo e che è su di lui che si devono tarare le priorità per ripartire.
Comprendo però non sia facile.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' difficile pensare da cosa ripartire.
> Io da figlio ho vissuto una situazione simile.
> Posso solo pensare che il soggetto più debole ora è il bimbo piccolo e che è su di lui che si devono tarare le priorità per ripartire.
> Comprendo però non sia facile.


io partirei dal basico, chè non fa male.

stabilità economica.   stabilità della casa.    presenza agli orari (a 4 anni spero e credo che vada almeno all'asilo, quindi non è che Charly se lo debba tenere in collo H24)

i nonni, ripeto, in questo frangente sarebbero fondamentali.   per assicurare la continuità nella presenza dando però modo a Charly di rifiatare.

valutazione su queste premesse del tempo che Charly ha per ricordarsi di essere una femmina.   mi pare abbia già scritto che cmq non è che sia una che deve chiudere le porte in discoteca.   si tratta di darle modo di uscire una volta a cena con le amiche, a volte con un uomo.

voglio dire, siamo andati avanti per secoli, almeno a casa mia, che se papà e mamma devono assentarsi, il piccolo lo tengono i nonni, con reciproca gioia.    quando poi papà e mamma tornano, gli si riporta il bimbo, magari addormentato e con in mano il giocattolo preferito e lo si mette a letto.

le cose si possono anche organizzare.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io partirei dal basico, chè non fa male.
> 
> stabilità economica.   stabilità della casa.    presenza agli orari (a 4 anni spero e credo che vada almeno all'asilo, quindi non è che Charly se lo debba tenere in collo H24)
> 
> ...


Si potrebbe anche pensare di condividere la gestione del figlio e delle uscite con il padre.
Non so se in questo caso sia possibile, però si tratta comunque di un genitore che dovrebbe contribuire anche lui all'educazione del figlio.
E ai sacrifici in termini di tempo e impegno necessari.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Si potrebbe anche pensare di condividere la gestione del figlio e delle uscite con il padre.
> Non so se in questo caso sia possibile, però si tratta comunque di un genitore che dovrebbe contribuire anche lui all'educazione del figlio.
> E ai sacrifici in termini di tempo e impegno necessari.


sì anche.   voglio dire.   io vedo i miei vicini, tengono entrambi i nipoti ogni giorno, in estate quando le scuole sono finite e ogni volta che è necessario, fino a che la figlia viene a riprenderseli.

e direi che tutto appaiono sti bimbi tranne che sofferenti.   il che vuol dire che se Charly non vive dall'altra parte del mondo rispetto alla sua famiglia, il modo di far stare sereno il figlio c'è.

sempre al netto che l'ex marito di Charly è il padre e non solo può,ma deve prendersi la sua parte di oneri nell'accudire il figlio.


----------



## Charly (31 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' difficile pensare da cosa ripartire.
> Io da figlio ho vissuto una situazione simile.
> Posso solo pensare che il soggetto più debole ora è il bimbo piccolo e che è su di lui che si devono tarare le priorità per ripartire.
> Comprendo però non sia facile.


Sono figlia di genitori divorziati anche io 
Ho avuto una nonna è uno zio fantastici 
Non mi hanno fatto mancare attenzioni ed affetto ed hanno permesso che mia madre potesse prendersi i suoi spazi per ricostruirai una vita 
Però io da bambina non li vivevo bene questi spazi di libertà di mia madre 
Da adulta comprendo, ora ancora di più 
Ma da bambina mi dispiaceva vederla uscire 
Per cui vivo male questa cosa perché non vorrei mai arrecare sofferenza al mio bambino 
Son realista e mi rendo conto che la mia vita ha piche possibilità di riprendersi 
Se non facendo pagare un prezzo anche a mio figlio, oltre a quello di non avere più la sua famiglia e di aver visto andare via il padre 
Mercoledì le amiche mi hanno invitato fuori a cena ma credo che non andrò 
Sono due giorni che il bimbo è agitato e piange con facilità e mi dice che gli manca la sua famiglia 
Che vuole che il babbo torni 
Ecc ecc 
Quindi penso che abbia bisogno di me in questo momento 
Tra l' altro circola la voce che la donna del mio ex compagno possa già essere incinta, per errore 
Quindi anche io devo digerire un altro pugno in faccia


----------



## Charly (31 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io partirei dal basico, chè non fa male.
> 
> stabilità economica.   stabilità della casa.    presenza agli orari (a 4 anni spero e credo che vada almeno all'asilo, quindi non è che Charly se lo debba tenere in collo H24)
> 
> ...


Sono d' accordo sui punti fermi da cui partire 
Certo il bimbo fa all' asilo 
Per il resto 
Non ho tante persone cui affidare il piccolo 
Ho solo mia madre, la quale ha problemi di salute quindi non può fare più di tanto, per molte cose ha bisogno lei di me, posso lascuaglielo, ma per esempio per i pasti o se deve prendere medicine devo esserci io, per il bagno e tante cose .... Purtroppo al momento una baby sitter non posso permettermela e poi forse non sarebbe bene introdurre una persona nuova nella vita nel cambino in un momento così delicato


----------



## Charly (31 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Si potrebbe anche pensare di condividere la gestione del figlio e delle uscite con il padre.
> Non so se in questo caso sia possibile, però si tratta comunque di un genitore che dovrebbe contribuire anche lui all'educazione del figlio.
> E ai sacrifici in termini di tempo e impegno necessari.


Per quanto riguarda la gestione delle uscite con il mio ex, sinceramente al momento ho un grosso limite mio, sto ancora molto male e non mi va che lui sappia se esco, quando esco, a che ora torno .... sono stupida, anche perché a lui non glie ne frega nulla di me e di cosa faccio 
magari in un futuro riuscirò, ora mi impossibile 
In più dovrebbe venire lui a casa nostra 
Da suo padre non potrebbe tenerlo


----------



## Charly (31 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la gestione delle uscite con il mio ex, sinceramente al momento ho un grosso limite mio, sto ancora molto male e non mi va che lui sappia se esco, quando esco, a che ora torno .... sono stupida, anche perché a lui non glie ne frega nulla di me e di cosa faccio
> magari in un futuro riuscirò, ora mi impossibile
> In più dovrebbe venire lui a casa nostra
> Da suo padre non potrebbe tenerlo


Per quanto riguarda la partecipazione all' educazione e le responsabilità, non mi aspetto granché, non lo faceva prima e non lo fa neanche ora, non partecipa Alle  scelte, gli ho parlato dei cre estivi, del fatto che la pediatra mi ha consigliato un certo vaccino, e lui mi risponde ah io non lo do fai te .... Ma io anche cere cose non le so, mi informo e poi cerco scegliere quello che mi sembra il meglio ...
Lui è convinto che il bambino non soffra della situazione, se gli riporto cosa dice e le sue reazioni taglia corto e minimizza 
Forse pensali faccia per impietosirlo????
Non è molto interessato ad un percorso un cui lui è parte attiva all' educazione di suo figlio 
Non lo era prima e per il momento, neanche ora. 
Poi ogni tanto mi scrive che vorrebbe sparire E lasciarci vivere in pace 
Che suo figlio non è più suo 
Che lui non sa cosa dirgli e come comportarsi


----------



## ivanl (31 Maggio 2016)

Io penso che tu ed il tuo bimbo dobbiate affidarvi ad una aiuto esterno che sappia dirti come gestire questa fase.


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Sono d' accordo sui punti fermi da cui partire
> Certo il bimbo fa all' asilo
> Per il resto
> Non ho tante persone cui affidare il piccolo
> Ho solo mia madre, la quale ha problemi di salute quindi non può fare più di tanto, per molte cose ha bisogno lei di me, posso lascuaglielo, ma per esempio per i pasti o se deve prendere medicine devo esserci io, per il bagno e tante cose .... Purtroppo al momento una baby sitter non posso permettermela e poi forse non sarebbe bene introdurre una persona nuova nella vita nel cambino in un momento così delicato


ok i nonni per ora non sono un'opzione.     prendi atto che sto tizio che ti ha messa incinta di fare il padre manco ci pensa e fai una riflessione a quale delle tue amiche potresti rivolgerti come zia.

per quanto riguarda la tua condizione psicologica, tendenzialmente diffido degli "specialisti", ma nel tuo caso credo ti sarebbe utile un percorso.

quantomeno per spurgare la delusione.     ovviamente qui sei sempre la benvenuta


----------



## ivanl (31 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok i nonni per ora non sono un'opzione.     prendi atto che sto tizio che ti ha messa incinta di fare il padre manco ci pensa e fai una riflessione a quale delle tue amiche potresti rivolgerti come zia.
> 
> per quanto riguarda la tua condizione psicologica, tendenzialmente diffido degli "specialisti", ma nel tuo caso credo ti sarebbe utile un percorso.
> 
> quantomeno per spurgare la delusione.     ovviamente qui sei sempre la benvenuta


a noi uno specialista e' servito tantissimo, seppur fossi diffidente anche io all'inizio. Ci vuole la persona giusta.


----------



## Charly (31 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> a noi uno specialista e' servito tantissimo, seppur fossi diffidente anche io all'inizio. Ci vuole la persona giusta.


Io vado già da uno psicologo una volta a settimana da quando ci siamo separati 
Gli ho parlato anche del bambino 
Dice che per il momento non gli sembra necessario sottoporlo a delle sedute, che soffra è normale, ma i comportamenti non gli sembrano anomali 
Mi consulto su come dirgli le cose 
Se mi dite così vuol dire che mi sentite messa proprio male


----------



## ivanl (31 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Io vado già da uno psicologo una volta a settimana da quando ci siamo separati
> Gli ho parlato anche del bambino
> Dice che per il momento non gli sembra necessario sottoporlo a delle sedute, che soffra è normale, ma i comportamenti non gli sembrano anomali
> Mi consulto su come dirgli le cose
> Se mi dite così vuol dire che mi sentite messa proprio male


allora chiedi consiglio come gestire questi episodi delle tue uscite, che il diritto di passare una serata di svago lo hai...si tratta di trovare il modo migliore per spiegarlo al tuo bimbo


----------



## ipazia (2 Giugno 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Sono figlia di genitori divorziati anche io
> Ho avuto una nonna è uno zio fantastici
> Non mi hanno fatto mancare attenzioni ed affetto ed hanno permesso che mia madre potesse prendersi i suoi spazi per ricostruirai una vita
> *Però io da bambina non li vivevo bene questi spazi di libertà di mia madre*
> ...


Ciao 

Ho letto che ti stai facendo sostenere in questo passaggio della tua vita, delicato e in cui tu sei delicata. 

Hai condiviso le riflessioni che ti ho nerettato con il tuo psyco?

Sono importanti...anche nei sensi di colpa che senti di avere. 

Nei momenti in cui gli strati protettivi si assottigliano, si è più sensibili la bambino emotivo...e in questo momento, da come ti descrivi, i tuoi strati sono molto, molto sottili...se non l'hai fatto, io gliene parlerei 

Il tuo bambino se ti sente serena, ti segue...e sei dolorante, anche se ha quattro anni, gli puoi tradurre il tuo dolore. Per dargli modo di orientarsi e collocarsi. Gli insegneresti, fra l'altro, che il dolore non uccide e lo si può vivere. Sostenendosi. 

E anche accompagnarlo a capire che quando la mamma va, poi torna. 
Fra l'altro è un esercizio molto importante per un bimbo. 

Che a quell'età il tempo non ha il nostro stesso significato. Lo misurano in modo diverso. 
Esistono piccoli trucchetti molto concreti per aiutarlo ad orientarsi, anche rispetto ai tuoi ritmi, rassicurandolo sul fatto che non scompari. 

Calendari colorati. Misuratori del tempo. Per esempio. Piccole cose che potete costruire insieme e usare insieme, nutrendo fra l'altro in modo sereno il vostro rapporto e le reciproche sicurezze.


----------



## Horny (2 Giugno 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Io vado già da uno psicologo una volta a settimana da quando ci siamo separati
> Gli ho parlato anche del bambino
> Dice che per il momento non gli sembra necessario sottoporlo a delle sedute, che soffra è normale, ma i comportamenti non gli sembrano anomali
> Mi consulto su come dirgli le cose
> Se mi dite così vuol dire che mi sentite messa proprio male


Non ti sento messa male.
e' ovvio su un forum come questo consigliare psicologo.
certo bisogna tenere conto che ci vuole la persona giusta,
e molta cautela. Anche io sto valutando per mio figlio.
soppesando pro e contro.
tu già ci vai e puoi essere in grado di gestire la situazione di tuo figlio.


----------



## Charly (29 Giugno 2016)

ciao a tutti, 
È un po' che non mi faccio viva 
Purtroppo il titolo del post conferma la situazione 
Sono partita con grande fermezza 
Che si è realizzata solo a livello pratico
Purtroppo a livello emotivo sto ancora malissimo 
In più lamia situazione sta peggiorando, mia madre sta peggiorando e non mi può dare una mano, anzi ne ha bisogno lei 
A livello economico al momento visto la fortuna che spendo dallo psicologo no posso permettermi altri aiuti tipo baby sitter
Mi è difficilissimo avere tempo per me 
Uscire 
Anche se vorrei 
Quindi mi sento bloccata 
Imprigionata in una vita distrutta 
Quando purtroppo vedo il mio ex compagno non riesco a trattenermi e piango 
È lui pur continuando la sua relazione piange a sua volta e mi vuol far credere di aver capito di aver sbagliato, che io non mi meritavo di essere trattata  cosi, che non può pensare di aver perso la mia stima, che vuole aiutarmi ed avere un buon rapporto con me, che non sa perché si è comportato così, che ha potuto farci niente ma e successo, che sono stata la donna più importate della sua vita, che lui è ancora la brava persona che io credevo fosse.,,,
Quindi 
Non ce la sto facendo 
Scusate lo sfogo 
Ma non vedo ancora la luce in fondo al tunnel


----------



## Ridosola (29 Giugno 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> È un po' che non mi faccio viva
> Purtroppo il titolo del post conferma la situazione
> Sono partita con grande fermezza
> ...


Ciao Charly,
mi dispiace leggerti così...e mi dispiace molto per la salute di tua madre.
Non credo che il tuo ex voglia "farti credere" di aver compreso i suoi errori. Molto probabilmente vederti soffrire a causa delle sue scelte gli fa male, (soprattutto ai suoi sensi di colpa) e tenta di consolarti in qualche maniera, per sentirsi un pò più a posto con la coscienza. Ma se pensasse di aver commesso un errore ad andarsene, sarebbe tornato, o perlomeno avrebbe tentato di tornare.
Lo so che è facile dirti che non devi abbatterti e che devi reagire ma è l'unica cosa che puoi e devi fare. Ti stai già facendo aiutare da un professionista, e questo mi sembra un buon punto di partenza. Non scoraggiarti, non hai idea di quanta forza hai dentro...


----------



## Tradito? (29 Giugno 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> È un po' che non mi faccio viva
> Purtroppo il titolo del post conferma la situazione
> Sono partita con grande fermezza
> ...


l'importante e' che tu abbia sempre ben chiaro che sono solo parole che ti dice, parole che non valgono niente rispetto ai fatti che ti ha dimostrato in tutti questi anni

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> È un po' che non mi faccio viva
> Purtroppo il titolo del post conferma la situazione
> *Sono partita con grande fermezza
> ...


Ciao 

...leggiti bene il tuo grassetto. Ma proprio bene. 
Ti sei data degli obiettivi pratici e li stai raggiungendo. Un passo per volta. Faticosamente, certo. Ma sei tu. 

La parte emotiva fa male, sei in mezzo alle macerie adesso...molto probabilmente se non facesse male non saresti neanche nel posto giusto, emotivamente intendo. 

Ma nonostante le macerie stai andando avanti. Nel concreto. 

Inizia a riconoscerti questo. E ricordatelo ogni singolo giorno. Che tutta la fatica è tua. Ma anche il risultato. 
E non parlo di grandi cose. Parlo delle piccole cose di ogni giorno. 

L'abc proprio. 
Alzarti la mattina e affrontare il risveglio. E i ricordi e il malessere. 
E poi prepararti e andare nel mondo. Mettere magari una bella faccia. 
E fare tutte le piccole cose che ti portano nella giornata. Una dopo l'altra.
Prenderti cura di tua figlia. E di tua madre. E di te.

Non sono per niente cose scontate. 

Non perdere di vista questo. E cerca di riconoscerti in quello che fai. Anche fosse solo lavare i piatti. 

E in mezzo a quelle macerie, sieditici e ascolta te. 
Che ci sei anche tu. Non soltanto macerie. 

Fossero davvero solo macerie...non riusciresti a fare nulla di pratico.
Sei ancora viva. Dolorante e a pezzettini. Ma ancora viva. 

Quanto a lui...anzichè guardarti piangere e piangere anche lui, che passi al pratico. 
E che si faccia per esempio carico di pagare lui la baby sitter. 
Così che anche tu possa prenderti dei momenti per te. 

Chiediglielo. Che le parole lasciano il tempo che trovano. Tu stai facendo i fatti. 

Pretendi anche da lui fatti concreti. E non parole. 

Che  tu sei già madre di vostra figlia. Non di lui. 

...mi spiace tanto per tua madre...

E mi spiace, non sono d'accordo...ce la stai già facendo, solo che non te ne sei ancora bene resa conto


----------



## Charly (29 Giugno 2016)

grazie per le tue parole 
Grazie di cuore 
Sembra assurdo ma in momenti come questi 

Un po di conforto e incoraggiamento anche se arriva da qualcuno che non mi conosce 

È di grosso aiuto 
Spero tu abbia ragione 

Ma a me i fatti sembra li faccia lui con la sua donna, fanno sesso, si divertono, escono e non hanno altro da pensare se non a fare i ragazzini 
Tanto lei i figli ha scelto di averli solo tre giorni a settimana e anche quando li ha se deve far qualcosa lì smolla ai genitori che abitano sotto di lei 

Invece io mi sento solo piena di responsabilità obblighi e doveri 

Devastata da tutto ciò è da una vita di fallimenti 
È il tempo passa e io resto qui immobile in una vita che non avrei voluto 

L' altro giorno un conoscente mi ha detto che vista la mia situazione che non è bella, la mia unica possibilità di trovare un' altro uomo è iscrivermi ad un sito di incontri 
Mi sarei messa a piangere 
Non ho nulla contro questi siti 
Ma speravo di avere ancora qualche possibilità per giocarmela diversamente


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> grazie per le tue parole
> Grazie di cuore
> Sembra assurdo ma in momenti come questi
> 
> ...


Ce l'hai cribbio, non disperare e non avere fretta.
Hai cominciato un percorso, da qualche parte dovrà pur sfociare, non credi? 
E la fortuna non dà sempre la stessa mano di carte, cambierà anche per te.
E' certo.


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> grazie per le tue parole
> Grazie di cuore
> Sembra assurdo ma in momenti come questi
> 
> ...


Non è per niente assurdo...servono tanti sguardi, per vedere le cose. 
Specialmente quando la nebbia delle macerie è ancora tutta lì. 

E quando la polvere sta ancora svolazzando dopo il crollo, non si vede bene, si fanno cose incredibili, in termini di volontà, resistenza e lucidità, ma sembrano quasi scontate. Un dover fare. 

E sì, si fa, ma è anche importante riconoscerselo quel fare. Prendersene il carico ma anche il merito. 

E ricordarsi di essere ancora vive. Che è un'altra cosa che sembra scontata. Ma non lo è. 
In questo momento è il tuo dolore a dirtelo, che sei viva, ma non resterà solo il dolore a ricordatelo. 

E' un passaggio. E ora non è sempre. 
Un passo per volta si attraversa. 

Quanto a lui...davvero...chiedi aiuto. Economico. 
E' anche sua figlia. 
Che se ne faccia carico. Nelle cose che aiutano anche te a tirare il fiato. 

DA te stessa pretendi tanto. Ecco. cerca di pretendere lo stesso tanto da lui. 

Che sarà anche liberissimo di fare il ragazzino. Ma è bene tenga in testa che è padre. 
E che è una responsabilità che gli spetta ad ogni livello. E non perchè l'ha stabilito il giudice. 

Che le sue lacrime siano accompagnate da fatti concreti. Che ti sollevino almeno un po' dalle tue. 
E' una sua responsabilità precisa. 
Di padre. Che deve compartecipare al benessere di vostra figlia. Permettendo a te di avere benessere. 

E su questo, può fare il ragazzino finchè vuole fuori dalle storie, ma non permettergli di fare mezzo passo indietro. 
Sii dura. Almeno quanto lo sei con te. 

Quanto alla tua conoscente...mia zia mi diceva che di fronte a certe persone serve sfoderare il miglior sorriso e ripetere mentalmente VAFFANCULO. Il numero di volte può variare al bisogno. 

Adesso probabilmente sei ancora troppo scossa. E sei tutta spezzettata. Devi ancora finire di collocarti in quanto ti è accaduto. 
Poi deciderai come incontrare persone, e anche uomini. 
Non ci sono solo i siti di incontro. Anzi. 

E non sono d'accordo  che il fallimento sia tuo. 
Non caricarti addosso le decisioni del tuo ex sminuendoti. E definendo te fallimentare perchè lui ha deciso di andare. 

Probabilmente fra un po' di tempo....potresti anche renderti conto che ti ha fatto un gran regalo.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> grazie per le tue parole
> Grazie di cuore
> Sembra assurdo ma in momenti come questi
> 
> ...


Ma lascia stare le stupidaggini del tuo conoscente 
un passo alla volta charly ... all'atto pratico sei riuscita a raggiungere degli obiettivi, come dice [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] dal punto di vista emotivo ci vuole del tempo, tu non scoraggiarti e fai iscrivere il tuo conoscente al sito di incontri


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=6678]Charly[/MENTION]

Dove sei finita?


----------



## Charly (1 Agosto 2016)

Ciao a tutti !
Eccomi qua 
Sono stata un po senza farmi viva 
Nel frattempo è arrivata la data dall' udienza in tribunale, il mio ex compagno nonostante non manchi occasione di dirmi che non è d' accordo su nulla di quello che ho chiesto e che lui aveva sottoscritto, non si è opposto. 
Spero arrivi presto la sentenza 
Però, dal giorno dell' udienza ho avuto un crollo, sono ripiombiatA alla situazione di4 mesi fa, nonostante le sedute settinanali dallo psicologo, non riesco a venirne fuori. 
Lo psicologo sostiene che io ho fatto tutti i passi,  pratici e legali, per avviare e portare a termine la separazione ma,io non volevo separarmi, non riesco ancora ad accettare quanto è successo.... Forse  ha ragione, ma non ho avuto scelta.
Il mio ex compagno ora vuole instaurare un rapporto aperto e sincero fra noi, dice che ha capito la gravità di quello che ha fatto solo ora, che lui non si rendeva conto delle conseguenze e del dolore che avrebbe provocato, che se tornasse indietro non lo rifarebbe, che la sua nuova relazione non è quello che credeva ma che ormai ha perso me e tutto quello che aveva quindi, si fa andare bene quello che gli rimane anche se non gli piace, che vuole un rapporto umano fra noi per il bene del bimbo ma anche per se stesso .
Mi manda messaggi, tenta anche di ridere e scherzare, e quando viene per il bambino ogni volta finisce che parliamo per delle ore di noi e di quello che è successo . 
Io faccio fatica a staccarmi da lui ma questa situazione mi fa stare male, ora non sono pronta a questo rapporto che lui vorrebbe, così le mie ferite si riaprono ogni volta e io non riesco ad andare avanti. 
Ieri dopo L' ennesima " chiacchierata" finita tra le mie lacrime, gli ho detto che così, almeno per me, non stiamo andando da nessuna parte, per cui gli ho chiesto di provare ad allentare un po' i contatti, di evitare di parlare se non delle questioni relative al bambino, insomma di provare a cambiare qualcosa. 
Pensavo avesse capito, invece stamattina, di nuovo i suoi messaggi, prima il bollettino medico di tutti i suoi malanni, poi battute sul fatto che lui vorrebbe me ne andassi da casa con il bimbo al più presto, per trasferirmi da mia mamma, dove però prima bisogna fare dei grossi lavori .....
Inizialmente ho risposto, ma poi visto che si allargava, dimostrando di non aver capito ciò che gli ho chiesto, non ho più risposto. 
Forse L' unica strada può essere questa, lui non mi aiuta a tagliare il cordone ombelicale e forse lasciare cadere nel vuoto certi suo mess può essere L' unica strada . 
Voi che leggete da fuori, con più distacco, cosa mi consigliate ??

Perché io, come 4 mesi fa, sento ancora che non ce la sto facendo !


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti !
> Eccomi qua
> Sono stata un po senza farmi viva
> Nel frattempo è arrivata la data dall' udienza in tribunale, il mio ex compagno nonostante non manchi occasione di dirmi che non è d' accordo su nulla di quello che ho chiesto e che lui aveva sottoscritto, non si è opposto.
> ...


Se sei in terapia avrai analizzato il tipo di rapporto che avevi con lui e che lui sta cercando di ricreare.
Non intendo dire che lui voglia tornare a essere tuo marito, lui vuole mantenere il legame. E tu hai capito che per te è tossico.
Credo che sarebbe meglio che tra voi rimanessero solo comunicazioni di servizio.
La necessità di conferme di non essere diventata una sedia, porta anche te a corrispondere a questo suo bisogno.
Ma non ti lascia libera davvero.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Agosto 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti !
> Eccomi qua
> Sono stata un po senza farmi viva
> Nel frattempo è arrivata la data dall' udienza in tribunale, il mio ex compagno nonostante non manchi occasione di dirmi che non è d' accordo su nulla di quello che ho chiesto e che lui aveva sottoscritto, non si è opposto.
> ...


Riduci i contatti al minimo indispensabile


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti !
> Eccomi qua
> Sono stata un po senza farmi viva
> Nel frattempo è arrivata la data dall' udienza in tribunale, il mio ex compagno nonostante non manchi occasione di dirmi che non è d' accordo su nulla di quello che ho chiesto e che lui aveva sottoscritto, non si è opposto.
> ...


Probabilmente la mia sarà un'idea molto superficiale, visto che sono qui da poco. Però uno che, già in fase di riconquista ( o supposta tale) della ex cominci con il bollettino medico dei suoi malanni, dovrebbe essere un segnale che te la dice lunga.
Poverino, non è che di te non gliene freghi nulla, è proprio che nella sua dimensione il rapporto con te è un rapporto in cui lui prende e tu dai. Ti assicuro che se smetti di qualificarti come una risorsa per lui, ma inizi a far capire che, in termini metaforici ma anche molto pratici, lo schiaffone che lui ti ha dato ti ha fatto capire (se non è vero bluffa) che è ora di recuperare te stessa e che sono proprio le modalità del rapporto precedente che tu non vuoi ricreare, né con lui né con nessun altro, secondo me torna dalla poveraccia attuale che lo sopporta. Anche se secondo me non lo sopporta nemmeno più tanto[emoji57] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (14 Agosto 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti !
> Eccomi qua
> Sono stata un po senza farmi viva
> Nel frattempo è arrivata la data dall' udienza in tribunale, il mio ex compagno nonostante non manchi occasione di dirmi che non è d' accordo su nulla di quello che ho chiesto e che lui aveva sottoscritto, non si è opposto.
> ...


Io trovo il tuo ex marito immaturo ed egoista, dal tuo raccontare, e non vedo perche' tu debba lasciare la casa e meno ancora in fretta.  Il fatto che sia sua non e' sinonimo di doverla abbandonare, soprattutto se avete figli.  
Comunque non capisco,  perche', se siete ancora attratti l'uno dall'altro, non possiate riprovarci, cosa ve lo impedisce????


----------



## Charly (18 Agosto 2016)

Comunque non capisco,  perche', se siete ancora attratti l'uno dall'altro, non possiate riprovarci, cosa ve lo impedisce????[/QUOTE]

No lui continua la sua relazione, non vuole tornare con me ma non vuole perdere il rapporto che C' è tra noi, la parte di ascolto confidenza, supporto, non vuole altro


----------



## Charly (18 Agosto 2016)

nel frattempo, da qualche settimana, C' è un' uomo che mi scrive e con cui, con molta fatica da parte mia, non perché non ne sua attratta, ma perché ho grosse difficoltà nel rapportarmi con L' altro sesso ora, mi sono incontrata per un caffè un paio di volte 
Ci scriviamo molto e vi diamo detto che siamo attratti L' uno Dall' altra, ma ora sono terrorizzata di incontrarlo, perché temo che si siano create troppe aspettative intorno al sesso, e io è davvero tanto tempo che non lo faccio. 
Mi sento molto stupida, non sono pronta per queste cose, non voglio imbarcarmi in una relazione ma è così brutto volersi sentire un po' desiderata, e perché magari fare anche sesso anche se non sono fuori completamente dalla separazione con il mio ex ??
Lo dimostra il fatto che ho sentito la necessità di dirgli che sono andata a prendere un caffè con un uomo 
Faccio una stupidaggine dietro L' altra 
Mi sento in colpa per tutto 

Mentre lui non di preoccupa minimamente e vive la sua storia alla luce del sole passeggiando mano nella mano in centro 
Sono confusa


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> nel frattempo, da qualche settimana, C' è un' uomo che mi scrive e con cui, con molta fatica da parte mia, non perché non ne sua attratta, ma perché ho grosse difficoltà nel rapportarmi con L' altro sesso ora, mi sono incontrata per un caffè un paio di volte
> Ci scriviamo molto e vi diamo detto che siamo attratti L' uno Dall' altra, ma ora sono terrorizzata di incontrarlo, perché temo che si siano create troppe aspettative intorno al sesso, e io è davvero tanto tempo che non lo faccio.
> Mi sento molto stupida, non sono pronta per queste cose, non voglio imbarcarmi in una relazione ma è così brutto volersi sentire un po' desiderata, e perché magari fare anche sesso anche se non sono fuori completamente dalla separazione con il mio ex ??
> Lo dimostra il fatto che ho sentito la necessità di dirgli che sono andata a prendere un caffè con un uomo
> ...


Sì sei confusa. Ma credo che sia normale. Sei come dopo una giornata in barca senza protezione, sei scottata ovunque e non puoi stare in nessuna posizione, fa sempre male.


----------



## disincantata (18 Agosto 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco,  perche', se siete ancora attratti l'uno dall'altro, non possiate riprovarci, cosa ve lo impedisce????


No lui continua la sua relazione, non vuole tornare con me ma non vuole perdere il rapporto che C' è tra noi, la parte di ascolto confidenza, supporto, non vuole altro[/QUOTE]


Troppo comodo. Taglierei ogni forma di dialogo Non indispensabile, niente di personale ed intimo o confidenze di nessun genere.


----------

